# 2009 National in CHICAGO! - Who's going?



## Beamer

*Lombard, Illinois* (a suburb of Chicago)​
The *Westin Lombard *has made our block of rooms available by a customized web site. You may book your room for the Havanese Club of America National Specialty by visiting this link: http://www.starwoodmeeting.com/StarG...9207&key=6BFCB

Room rates are:​$129/nt for 1 or 2 occupants
$149 for 3 occupants
$169 for 4 occupants

All dogs must be crated when owner/handler is out of the guest room. The Westin Lombard is a smoke free hotel in all areas, including the lobby, guest rooms, restaurant, and meeting facilities. Any smoking will need to be done outdoors.
​*August 18-23, 2009*

Tuesday, August 18th - Travel day​​Wednesday, August 19th - Seminars
​Thursday, August 20th - Regional Specialty, Sweepstakes, HRI Reception

Friday, August 21st - National Specialty, Dinner​
Saturday, August 22nd - National Specialty, Awards Dinner​
Sunday, August 23rd - Travel day​​So who is going to the 2009 National in Chicago? I guess now is good as time as any to start making the LIST!
​*Semi Official List of attendee's:*

Kimberly (Like you don't know who she is... lol)
Libby (Kohana, Pebble & Piper's mom)
Amy (Posh's Mom)
Jane (Lincoln and Scout's Mom)
Ryan & Marija (Beamers slaves)
Lina (Kubricks mama)
Jan (JASHavanese)
Leeann D)
Laurie (The 3L's + D)
Michele (Kodi & Shelby's Mom)
Megan (Casperkeep)
Amanda (Dasher, Dora and the Prof's ma)
Katie (MopTop / Axl Rose)
Carole (Mellowbo)
Melissa Miller (and her shoes!)
Beverly (Will LL be tagging along this year? lol)
Kathy (2 years in a row champ!)
Diane (Windfall Havanese)
Natasha (Agilityhav)
Jeniffer (Clevenger)
Ann (Scooters Mom)
Dana (Danak)
Lisa Workman (Carohav)
Kara (Gucci)
Susan (mckennasedona)
Marianne
Gableshav - Paula
krmoulton
peluitohavanese
Marj!
Elizabeth (Earfax)​
*Maybe:*
Paige
Perugina
Diane
Jill
Hedygs
JudyA
Julie - Think how happy the quilts will be to see you? lol
E. Ann​


----------



## Havtahava

I'm pretty sure I'll be there.


----------



## havanesebyha

We are going! Already promised our breeder we will be there with both little girls and Kohana as support!


----------



## Beamer

Kimberly! You had better be present.. But in what capacity??? hmmmm?? 

Ryan


----------



## Beamer

Libby, Bring a bunch of West Coasters with you! It will be great to meet you all!!

Ryan


----------



## Posh's Mom

The only excuse I'll have for missing this is my husband thinking I've gone off the dog deep end...oh wait, that won't really stop me.


----------



## Jane

I'm planning on it! Can't wait! :whoo:


----------



## Havtahava

Beamer said:


> Kimberly! You had better be present.. But in what capacity??? hmmmm??
> 
> Ryan


Working for sure. It has already started. 
I'm looking forward to seeing you and Marija again!

Kimberly
National Specialty Show Chair 2009


----------



## Lina

I'm planning on going! YAY! Though probably without Kubrick. It will be my own little get away.


----------



## JASHavanese

Havtahava said:


> Working for sure. It has already started.
> I'm looking forward to seeing you and Marija again!
> 
> Kimberly
> National Specialty Show Chair 2009


Show chair 2009? Where will it be?
We're planning on going to Chicago


----------



## Havtahava

Jan, this _is_ the topic for 2009.  It's in Lombard, Illinois - a suburb of Chicago. Ha ha! Blame it on the puppies.


----------



## JASHavanese

Havtahava said:


> Jan, this _is_ the topic for 2009.  It's in Lombard, Illinois - a suburb of Chicago. Ha ha! Blame it on the puppies.


Oh duh, I'm going to bed. Where is the one after Chicago? I didn't even see that we had a show chair so I'm really out of it. If you don't have someone to do the logo, I'm open and already know the specifications of doing one :biggrin1: Then you could snatch a bench out from under me again ound:


----------



## Havtahava

2010 isn't confirmed yet, but we'll post info after we have that information solidified.

Hey, that's a good idea. We'll have to see if Nancy is up to making another bench for this year! (I'll drop you a note about the logo later, privately. Thank you for being willing!)


----------



## Leeann

Ryan count me in, I am really looking forward to this one I think a lot more people will be going.


----------



## Laurief

Ryan, Duh - do you think I would miss!!!!! I will be there with bells on!!


----------



## irnfit

I am definitely planning on Chicago. I have already put everyone on notice.


----------



## casperkeep

I will be there for sure..I will have my little ones as well. I think my hubby is going to come with us. We are going to make it a family vacation. Laurie a month before you are to be very very careful....do not fall again. Betzie and Jillee wants you to hold them and give them kisses


----------



## Paige

Me and hubby have talked about going, I just have to see if I can work things out with my 12 year old, as she will be in school and soccer.


----------



## Perugina

Since it's within driving distance from Grand Rapids, I would love to go! The question is whether or not to bring Sophie...


----------



## Paige

casperkeep said:


> Laurie a month before you are to be very very careful....do not fall again.


Laurie, that means you have to stay out of the laundry room for a whole month. :whoo: Good thing Gabe knows how to do laundry.

I bet he will agree with this one.ound:


----------



## ama0722

How could I not go after the fun I had at this one??? Not sure who will be going with me though!

Amanda and maybe some pups! Or do I want to bring home a pup


----------



## dschles

So close to us. We should be able to make it. Anyone have the dates?


----------



## marjrc

Laurie wrote:* "I will be there with bells on!!"*

Bells AND a boa, right Laurie?? :biggrin1: LOL

I won't know until the last minute if I can pull this off, so no commitment from me for a long while yet. I have a family of 3 teens, hubby and all these furcritters to think of. sigh........... 

Let me officially congratulate you, Kimberly! :whoo:


----------



## casperkeep

Congrats Kimberly!!! I am sure you will do a great job!!!:whoo:


----------



## Jane

Havtahava said:


> Kimberly
> *National Specialty Show Chair 2009*


No way, Kimberly! You are IT!!!! :biggrin1:


----------



## Beamer

Can someone post the specs for the 2009 National? I will paste it into the first message on this thread!
Thanks!
Ryan


----------



## Leeann

Kimberly you already know how happy I am for you but…. I will admit, I know how busy you are going to be before and at the National and I am a little sad. If anyone thinks they did not get to spend much time with Kimberly at this years National just wait till next years, I think we need to start planning a Kimberly napping to ensure she gets some time in with her forum friends.

And Ryan why is there nothing next to my name?? You can just put forum B**** because that's how I feel right now, it's one of those months. :biggrin1:


----------



## Kathy

Ryan,
Should I be offended that I was not on your original list? Well, I will be there, have not missed a national yet! 

Kathy


----------



## MopTop Havanese

Yup, planning on going!


----------



## Jill in Mich

With it being so close, I may try to attend also. Everyone had such a good time this year....


----------



## hedygs

Congratulations Kimberly...(I'm in on the 'napping).

I would love to get there this year.


----------



## Beamer

Kathy - I'm adding people as they post they are going! (although I figured you'd be going.. lol) You bringing anyone with you? Sarah? Vallee? 

Ryan


----------



## Beamer

Leeann, Hahaha.. I did not put any new info besides the people I added today cause I was in a hurry being at work and all.. lol
I will add some comentary soon.. 

Ryan


----------



## Kathy

Beamer said:


> Kathy - I'm adding people as they post they are going! (although I figured you'd be going.. lol) You bringing anyone with you? Sarah? Vallee?
> 
> Ryan


Well, Sarah may go if you put the pressure on her!!! :whoo:


----------



## mckennasedona

I plan to go next August. I have to go to at least ONE and it doesn't look like it will ever come to the west coast so......


----------



## Kathy

mckennasedona said:


> I plan to go next August. I have to go to at least ONE and it doesn't look like it will ever come to the west coast so......


The future is looking more promising, so who knows Susan.


----------



## mckennasedona

I'm going to Chicago regardless. I'm taking Amtrak from Sacramento and plan to spend a couple days each way enjoying beautiful scenery, reading, watching DVD's, meeting new people, etc. 
I have a sister and an aunt in Chicago I might try to see (perhaps try to bribe for a ride from the train station to the hotel since it's 30 minutes away...)


----------



## Judy A

I'm hoping to go, but can't commit yet......


----------



## Havtahava

I think Amtrak sounds like a really nice way to travel. I've taken the train a couple of times, but it has been several years now. It is nice to be able to sit back and relax and see the variety of scenery around you without having to keep your eye on the road (or looking at clouds when in a plane).

Ryan, here is the info that we have so far:



> Lombard, Illinois (a suburb of Chicago)
> Westin Lombard Yorktown Center (opened in August 2007) - when the room block is available for reservations we will post notification. Room rates are approximately $135/nt. (This needs to be verified.)
> 
> August 18-23, 2009
> 
> Tues, August 18 - travel day
> Wed, August 19 - seminars
> Thurs-Sat, August 20-22 - shows
> Sun, August 23 - travel day


----------



## Julie

I may try to attend at least 1 day.


----------



## marjrc

Leeann, I thoroughly enjoyed the few chats I had with Kimberly, Kathy, Jennifer and some of the others that were busy with behind-the-scene things during the last National so if I do go, I'll gladly participate in a 'napping of these people! That or stay up 'til 2 a.m. catching up with them! :biggrin1:

Oh. Wait a minute. Should we be advertising that we're planning on doing this??! :suspicious: ound:


----------



## marjrc

Hey Ryan, wasn't there already a thread for this?? http://havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=5771 lol You should ask Melissa if she can move this whole thread to the "Specialty" forum as I'm sure in a day or two, this thread will be on page 4 or something and no one will notice it!! LOL

you wrote: *"Marj - Cooommmeeeeee on Marj, why r u even jokin about not going?"*

I don't mean to not be sure, Ryan! LOL I would book my ticket in a flash if I had the money for the flight and hotel. I'd have to find as a great a deal as I did for Richmond. As we get closer to the date, I'll be checking Jet Blue for deals! I'm crossing my fingers!! :biggrin1:


----------



## casperkeep

Hey Ya Ya you better be coming this year. I can not have my Ya-Ya not be there for the drinks that we all have. Since I won't have to fly I can save money and use that for shopping...ummm but my hubby will be there. Well he will have to watch the girls while I shop!!!


----------



## Beamer

Marj - Yeah, I saw the other thread, but just thought I'd start a brand new one.. lol. I'm crazy like that.. 

I'll see if Melissa can maybe put a sticky on this one!

Ryan


----------



## mellowbo

I'm going but unsure of DH and furkids.
Carole


----------



## mellowbo

mckennasedona said:


> I'm going to Chicago regardless. I'm taking Amtrak from Sacramento and plan to spend a couple days each way enjoying beautiful scenery, reading, watching DVD's, meeting new people, etc.
> I have a sister and an aunt in Chicago I might try to see (perhaps try to bribe for a ride from the train station to the hotel since it's 30 minutes away...)


How fun!


----------



## Melissa Miller

Ill be there with heels on.  

I may go to SF and take the amtrak with Susan. Sounds like fun.


----------



## BeverlyA

Why aren't I on the list yet??? :llama: ( I always wanted to use the llama!)

I'll be there, hopefully this year more forum people will make it to the workshops.

Beverly


----------



## ama0722

Ryan and Kathy- Sarah has to go so put her down since I already decided  Sarah- there is a special twilight feature in Chicago that weekend!


----------



## windfallhavs

I will DEFINITELY be there...it's only 25 minutes from my house so I have no excuse! Look out Melissa....are you ready for more Car Bombs? HAHA!!


----------



## Julie

Kimberly,
What does the National Specialty Show Chair do? Are you in charge of all the organizing etc.?

That must be quite an honor. Congrats!


----------



## casperkeep

I wish it was alot closer!!! I had soo much fun!!!


----------



## Melissa Miller

Car Bombs it is! You haven't experienced a national until you stay up all night drinking car bombs with Diane.  Im not going to have any dogs either, YAYYYYYYY!


----------



## Havtahava

Julie said:


> Kimberly,
> What does the National Specialty Show Chair do? Are you in charge of all the organizing etc.?
> 
> That must be quite an honor. Congrats!


Yes, in charge of all the organizing and I'm not sure about the honor part, but it is a lot of work. We're already working fast and furiously on the details. I went to Chicago last week and got a few things started and have been working on bigger aspects of the show all week long. As we get our committee together, which has already started too, things will get easier.

I hope to see you there!


----------



## Jennifer Clevenger

I plan on going! After this year, how could I miss? This time I plan to bring Gracie's little sis Alana.


----------



## AgilityHav

Ill be there!!! Hopefully showing my baby girl


----------



## Jennifer Clevenger

AgilityHav said:


> Ill be there!!! Hopefully showing my baby girl


How exciting that will be! I'm so happy for you Natasha.


----------



## Julie

Havtahava said:


> Yes, in charge of all the organizing and I'm not sure about the honor part, but it is a lot of work. We're already working fast and furiously on the details. I went to Chicago last week and got a few things started and have been working on bigger aspects of the show all week long. As we get our committee together, which has already started too, things will get easier.
> 
> I hope to see you there!


It does sound like alot of work,but it sounds like a honor too. Do they vote or elect the chair person? I think it's cool...and how wonderful you get a good "sneak peek" also to I suppose set it all up,how it'll all work etc. Love it!

I really do plan to attend at least a day or two.With Mom so close,I'd hate to miss it. I'd love to set eyes on other havanese too! (I've only seen pictures,and well--Quincy! ound


----------



## Beamer

:bump:


----------



## lcy_pt

Beamer said:


> :bump:


Goodness!!! Someone had a good time at Nationals in TO.


----------



## Scooter's Family

I'm planning to go, flights are reasonable and DH has lots of FF miles I can use. I'd be coming without Scooter though, is that ok? DH might try to make a day or two so he could practice taking photos. I guess it's ok to come if your dog isn't involved???


----------



## Laurief

Oh Ann, I think that if you are not showing and dont have a rescue dog for the parade, it is best to not bring Scooter. I am not bringing any of my guys. There is just so much to do an see - and to have to worry about your dog, who must be in belly bands at all times, in a crate, in your room, it just wouldnt be worth it - that is if you plan on partying with everyone


----------



## Scooter's Family

That's it then...Scooter stays home! 

I guess I'll get my doggie fix from all the others that are around.


----------



## danak

Megan, I wouldn't miss it and you my only grandchild. Last year was so much fun, I have saved my money already, or most of it, if there are no more big meltdowns.

I'm also practicing drinking a little more so I can keep up with you all. I want to move from the Tropical Punch group to the Martini group!.

Dana (YaYa)


----------



## marjrc

danak said:


> I'm also practicing drinking a little more so I can keep up with you all. I want to move from the Tropical Punch group to the Martini group!.
> 
> Dana (YaYa)


LMBO !!! ound: You and me both, Dana! lol We'll have to save up for those $12-$15 drinks though!!!

If I go, I'm going solo. Had I known there were parties going on at Kathy's who was just around the corner from me..... well !! I'm definitely going to have to make sure I dont' miss any of those next time. :biggrin1:

Ann, it would be awesome to meet you and some of the others here that weren't in Richmond! You couldn't pay me to bring my dogs. I want to have fun! lol


----------



## ama0722

Dana- Trust me, the National is a lot more affordable if you stay in the tropical punch camp but I think it isn't as fun 

Marj- I remember they gave you a glass of fruit bunch to chase your drink with!!!


----------



## Miss Paige

The four of us are sure planning on going to Chicago. Hopefully I will just put the kids in the room for one night and party with all of you.

Pat (humom to)
Miss Paige
Mr Roman
Ms Frannie


----------



## BeverlyA

It sounds like the party is shaping up nicely!

Kimberly, when you were just in the area, did you notice approx. how far to downtown? Does the L (I think that's what they have?) run close so that it could be taken downtown? Knowing me, I'll never leave the hotel (it looks incredible!) but I know others are interested in site seeing.

Thanks for any updates!
Beverly


----------



## Beamer

Bev,

I looked on Google maps, and the hotel looks about a 30-40 minute drive from the downtown core. We will be making our way to Chicago to do the tourist thing acouple days before and then head to the Specialty on Thursday.

Ryan


----------



## mintchip

Beamer said:


> Bev,
> 
> I looked on Google maps, and the hotel looks about a 30-40 minute drive from the downtown core. We will be making our way to Chicago to do the tourist thing acouple days before and then head to the Specialty on Thursday.
> 
> Ryan


I wonder if Oprah will be around (maybe even get some show tickets?????:brick


----------



## Scooter's Family

I'm getting excited! I never travel by myself so this will be a bit odd but should be fun. I can set the room temp to whatever I want AND fall asleep with the TV on! 

From the sound of it, I need to start my drinking program now so I can try to keep up!


----------



## Beamer

Ann - You sound ALOT like my wife... hahahah

Ryan


----------



## Jane

mintchip said:


> I wonder if Oprah will be around (maybe even get some show tickets?????:brick


Hey, I'm up for Oprah! I could really use a brand new car, LOL! 
:biggrin1:


----------



## Scooter's Family

Beamer said:


> Ann - You sound ALOT like my wife... hahahah
> 
> Ryan


Hopefully I'll get to meet her and we can compare notes! :biggrin1: Or at least share some drink recipes! I've tried and tried but can't seem to make a good Mojito!


----------



## Kathy

Beamer writes: Kathy (Red or White?)

Well, not sure what that means other then wine, but I drink Margarita's dude, it is you, Sarah, your wonderful wife and Amanda that drank all the wine!!! LOL


----------



## ama0722

Ryan- you didn't see Kathy with the tequilla shots after Vallee's win???? I just don't remember the name of the guy she was taking them off??? 

Poor Sarah having to carry her back to the room! Now everyone is going to want to go to Chicago to see that in person!!!

Amanda who still has a bottle of wine left from National!!!!


----------



## Scooter's Family

OMG, can't wait to see all of this in person!


----------



## marjrc

ama0722 said:


> Ryan- you didn't see Kathy with the tequilla shots after Vallee's win???? I just don't remember the name of the guy she was taking them off??? Poor Sarah having to carry her back to the room! Now everyone is going to want to go to Chicago to see that in person!!!
> 
> Amanda who still has a bottle of wine left from National!!!!


OOOOOo,,,,,... you are a little brat, aren't you Amanda? LMBO ound: ound:


----------



## Beamer

Kathy, Oh yeah.. I forgot you were not downing bottles of wine.. lol 

Margaritas are just as good, if not better!! 

Ryan


----------



## Beamer

New info posted for the hotel on the first page, copied from Kimberleys thread...

Anyone else coming? 

Ryan


----------



## Laurief

I am busy working on more forum people!! Hope I can rope some more in to coming next year!!


----------



## Scooter's Family

I still want to go. Should we book the hotel already?


----------



## tootle

*Chicago National*

Cathy and I are saving our pennies! Hope to see everyone there. We had a blast last year and looking forward to seeing everyone and learning a lot.


----------



## carohav

I will be there!


----------



## carohav

And count me in for Margaritas!


----------



## marjrc

carohav said:


> I will be there!


Hey, it's the Hospitality Suite lady! Hi, Lisa. :biggrin1: I hope to make it to Chicago too.


----------



## Thumper

Rich and I (and Gucci) will most likely be there. We had a great time last year and I want some more hav-jewelry  Actually, I just like getting away with DH and Gucci, those trips are relaxing and I love traveling with her (I'm not worried about her the whole time!)

Has anyone priced the big suites? They are probably booked already, ehh?

K.


----------



## carohav

Yep, that's me! But no hospitality suite for me this trip (except to eat, that is!) I'm gonna be having fun!


----------



## Leeann

carohav said:


> Yep, that's me! But no hospitality suite for me this trip (except to eat, that is!) I'm gonna be having fun!


:wave: Lisa, I remember you from the Hospitality Suite also and those yummy wraps.

I think I got some pictures of you showing also. Is this one of yours? I got so many pictures some of them I couldnt place correctly.


----------



## carohav

No, that's Anna Faust with her dog, Murphy.


----------



## Leeann

carohav said:


> No, that's Anna Faust with her dog, Murphy.


Thanks Lisa, I wasnt sure who he belonged to.


----------



## mellowbo

Yea!! I just made my reservations at the hotel. Arriving on the 18th and checking out on the 23rd!! I'm so excited. My own room!!!
This is going to be great and I can't wait to see everyone!!!
I know Dana has made her's too.
Carole
xxoox


----------



## Havtahava

Scooter's Family said:


> I still want to go. Should we book the hotel already?


Yes, if you want the contracted rate under the HCA, then book it before the room block is sold out.


----------



## danak

Yeah Marjrc-really hope you can make it too. We need that core Martini(or whatever)
group in Chicago.

Megan please say you're coming.

Red feather boas gain this year?

I get my new knee in Feb. so I'll be a new woman!

Dana


----------



## mckennasedona

I've made my reservations!!


----------



## Elaine

I will be there baring any unforseen issues. I am so looking forward to it as I missed last year.


----------



## Leeann

Looks like Ryan needs to do some updates on the first post :whoo:I can wait there are going to be so many forum members attending :whoo:


----------



## Judy A

If you could only go for one night, possibly two depending on how much I can save, which days are the best to be there?


----------



## Havtahava

Judy, it depends on what you want to do. 

Here is the tentative schedule: Wednesday will be seminars and most likely health testing clinics. There are conformation shows on Thurs, Friday & Saturday. Obedience & Rally will probably be on Thursday. The HRI Reception is Thursday night. The parades are Friday. The HCA Raffle & Auction are Friday night. Saturday is the culmination of the whole show (with the Best of Breed winner announced). The HRI Quilt Raffle is on Saturday, and so is the HCA Awards Banquet.


----------



## Leeann

Judy if it was me I would say Friday night, they have the National Specialty Dinner, Auction & Raffle then drinks in the bar after plus you could watch the show Sat. which is the best.


----------



## Beamer

Will update later tonight...

I was just browsing for our flight to chicago... pretty cheap!

Ryan


----------



## Lina

Is anyone looking for roommates? Can we maybe make a list of people so we can try to pair up with people?


----------



## Scooter's Family

I'm planning to go but I don't know anybody yet!


----------



## carohav

When's the soonest day you can check in and get the special rate? I was thinking of coming in on Monday.


----------



## Jennifer Clevenger

Does anyone know who the judges are going to be?


----------



## Judy A

I would be willing to share a room.....I don't smoke, I'm 55 and have hot flashes so I like a cool room, I won't eat peanuts 'cause they give me gas, and I won't be wearing fancy shoes as my orthodics won't fit into anything but my tennis shoes! Really...I'm a lot of fun...LOL!! Oh, did I mention I like wine and dark beer......


----------



## KrisE

I hope to go. I've been to the Westin, Lombard many times on business. If you can, upgrade to a suite if you're going to share. Or, use Westin pts.

It's a very nice place with 2 wonderful restaurants, a Target in the same parking lot and a shopping mall within a block. 

There are also car rentals nearby if you want to rent a car for the day. It will cost around 40 if you book through priceline or similar for the day. 

You can purchase a round trip shuttle pass for cheap ahead of time (about 30.00) to and from the airport. I'll look up the shuttle info if anyone wants. 

Trains do go downtown from the area, but I've not tried this option. The Westin has a car/driver if you want a ride anywhere nearby. 

One day downtown is probably the most one would want to do. My suggestion, arrive in the afternoon at the museum. Go have a few martini's at the top of the Hancock Bldg at sunset and take an architectural boat tour on the river afterwards/ at night. 

Any other questions, feel free to ask. 

My puppy will be 6 months old. I'd probably drive, which is about 7 hours. I don't know what my plans are yet, but it sounds fun and informative. I'm not a member of anything yet though ... kind of new to this stuff.


----------



## CacheHavs

Lina said:


> Is anyone looking for roommates? Can we maybe make a list of people so we can try to pair up with people?


I have a room reserved for four people and we have at least one spot maybe two still available.


----------



## Laurief

Kris, I would love any information you have on a shuttle, or car service that we can hire ahed of time! Thanks!


Laurie


----------



## KrisE

Found it. Airport Express. http://www.airportexpress.com/
You purchase ahead of time and save. There's a kiosk at baggage level to retrieve your round trip tickets. Just print out your receipt when you purchase online. They'll instruct you from there.

Go to sidestep.com and enter Lombard, IL as your location with the dates you're interested. I found a standard sized car for 34.00 (total with tax) at Ace Car Rental, 890 North York Road in Elmhurst. Compacts were 27.00

You can then call Ace directly or whoever you choose and tell them the total cost you were quoted via sidestep while asking if they'll give pick-up/drop-off services to the Westin, Lombard. They will match your price given and offer pick-up/drop-off services directly. If you have a GPS, bring it. They're a must in Chicago IMO.

To save money, I do a search for what I want and save the search with email updates. Sidestep will email you specials to snag when they become available.

I go so often, I have all the modern antique shops saved in my GPS 

If you plan to drive in Chicago. It should cost around 4.00 to downtown in tolls. Make sure you have change readily available before you start driving.

Architectural Cocktail River Cruise: http://www.chicagoline.com/cocktailarch.php
It's wonderful

Another fun stop at sunset; Signature Lounge at the John Hancock on Michigan Ave. http://www.virtualtourist.com/trave...fe-Chicago-Signature_Lounge_Hancock-BR-1.html

If you can, get a group of ladies and ride down for the day. Everything is within a cheap taxi ride, or walk once downtown.

If I make it, I'll be driving and can fit 3, maybe 4. Once your downtown, you have to park and that's pretty expensive so it might be easier to choose a day for a group and rent a limo to and from the Westin. They park outside the Westin and aren't too expensive if you share the ride. You can call the Westin and ask the concierge to quote you a price.

Have fun, hope I can attend.


----------



## Laurief

Oh my gosh - I am so excited already - anyone up to do the Architectural coctail cruise on Tuesday night with me???? I would love to do that!!

Thanks Kris for all this information! I cant wait!!!!


----------



## KrisE

You're welcome. It's just beautiful downtown in the summertime. All you will need is a wrap, the lake can bring some cool breezes in at night, which can be a welcome relief in August.

BTW, everyone dresses casually with good walking shoes downtown. There's a fun bar at the boat landing for dinner if you like.


----------



## Beamer

Kris,

Question for you:

Where downtown in Chicago is a good place to get a hotel if we want to do the whole downtown thing? Somewhere on the loop? waterfront? shopping district?

Me and the wife are planning to fly into chicago on Tuesday and stay downtown for 2 days, then come up to Lombard thursday afternoon.

Thanks!
Ryan


----------



## KrisE

go to priceline.com type in your dates and chicago as the area. once the search comes up, do a search by location and choose magnificent mile. There, you'll get a good idea what's nearby and prices with reviews. I've stayed at quite a few and they're all nice at 4 star level, but usually a bit small.

Right now if I was to offer a price for a 4 star for North Michigan Ave, River North area, I could get a room for about 80 per night. But, priceline is non-refundable...

Shuttles are available to and from both airports downtown. Taxi's are cheap if it's too far to walk from one destination to another.

My personal choice if you can afford 4-500 per night would be the Mediterranean Suite at the Hotel Monaco. They allow pets as well. You might be able to get a package deal this far out, check out their special package deals. 
http://www.monaco-chicago.com/moncmn_rooms.html


----------



## Havtahava

mellowbo said:


> Yea!! I just made my reservations at the hotel. Arriving on the 18th and checking out on the 23rd!! I'm so excited. My own room!!!
> I know Dana has made her's too.


Yea! I see four forum reservations listed in the group now. It is growing!



carohav said:


> When's the soonest day you can check in and get the special rate? I was thinking of coming in on Monday.


Lisa, you can use the special rates for any of the dates that appear in the link in the first post. If you want an extra day (earlier or later), go ahead and make your reservation and email me privately with any additional dates you need and I'll see what we can do.



Jennifer Clevenger said:


> Does anyone know who the judges are going to be?


Yes, but it hasn't been announced yet. It will be announced as soon as we confirm one more item in regard to the judges.



mckennasedona said:


> I've made my reservations!!


Yea!


----------



## Mraymo

I made my hotel reservations today. I am so excited to go. I'm not sure who's going with me yet (DH and/or Josh) but I wanted to make the reservation before it filled up. Who knows, maybe I'll go by myself. I have an Aunt who lives is Springfield, IL so I might visit her while I'm out that way. We'll see how it goes as things get closer. It will be fun to meet everyone.


----------



## Leeann

Mraymo said:


> I made my hotel reservations today. I am so excited to go. I'm not sure who's going with me yet (DH and/or Josh) but I wanted to make the reservation before it filled up. Who knows, maybe I'll go by myself. I have an Aunt who lives is Springfield, IL so I might visit her while I'm out that way. We'll see how it goes as things get closer. It will be fun to meet everyone.


:whoo: I think you should fly out of Boston with me :biggrin1:


----------



## Julie

Is there an advantage to booking a room so soon? Do the rooms fill up that quickly? Is there a chance you won't be able to get a room in say-----May?


----------



## mellowbo

Julie' book now you can cancel if you need to. When I tried to book for ecanuba it was all booked up. That's why I booked Chicago already. 
Carole


----------



## Beamer

Julie, You might as well book sooner rather than later (I am going to later tonight). As far as I know, hotels will not charge you until you check in, so you won't have anything on your Visa until then?? Thats how it usually works anyhow from what I've seen...

Ryan


----------



## casperkeep

I am going Ya-Ya....just not sure if hubby is going or not...he wants to come but I dont know how much fun he will have...ya never know. I want to bring one of my girls with me....but I want to have fun as well ya know hang out in the bar with my pj's on!!!!


----------



## Scooter's Family

I just booked my room and flight, arriving on Thursday and departing on Sunday afternoon. I never travel by myself!!!


----------



## Scooter's Family

Bar with pj's on? I may have to buy new pj's!!!!


----------



## Scooter's Family

I'll ask now and probably again later...what kind of clothes do we bring? Casual???


----------



## Leeann

Ann you are going to have a blast, I'm so glad you are going. Last year in Richmond the hotel was freezing so I would say just pack different layers of cloths or you can bring summer cloths and buy different sweatshirts & longsleve shirts from HRI when you get there. They even had socks that I was wearing with sandals my feet were so cold. I should add I get cold very easy.


----------



## Scooter's Family

LOL Leeann, I'll be prepared because I'm cold all the time too!


----------



## Mraymo

Great picture Leeann. Are you going alone? I might fly out of Boston. Have you booked a flight yet?


----------



## Mraymo

When I called today they said the block was almost full. You can cancel up until 24 hours before with no charge.


----------



## ama0722

Leeann said:


> Ann you are going to have a blast, I'm so glad you are going. Last year in Richmond the hotel was freezing so I would say just pack different layers of cloths or you can bring summer cloths and buy different sweatshirts & longsleve shirts from HRI when you get there. They even had socks that I was wearing with sandals my feet were so cold. I should add I get cold very easy.


Leeann is right on. I wore my "south carolina mink" (which one of you called it that??? HEHEHE) a few times! It is my faux fur dog blanket, I figured Dash packed smarter with his coat and I was really cold!


----------



## Judy A

I just booked a room for Thurs. through Sun. for my daughter and me. She will come from Columbus, Ohio to meet me there for a little girls getaway! Jackie has a 2.5 year old Havanese..Zoey.


----------



## Beamer

I just booked my room.. Arriving Thursday and leaving on Sunday!

Ryan


----------



## Jane

Whoa, you guys are really on the ball! Isn't the event in August? 

My hubby said flights are pretty cheap right now...maybe I should book my ticket soon too!

Leeann, I have those same exact sandals! I love them, although they are wearing out now!!!


----------



## Kathy

Wow, I had not read this thread in a while, I am getting so excited about seeing you all. 

I think red boa's should be required again. 

As for Margarita's, I make some awesome ones. If someone who is driving would be willing to bring the ingredients if we all chipped in and paid for them of course, then I would be happy to make you all one of my special margarita's!!! 

Also, remember if you bring a dog/bitch they must have belly bands or panties on if they are walking the floor of the hotel.


----------



## Beamer

Jane, you are right about the flights.. they seem to be pretty **** cheap right now. I can get a direct round trip flight from toronto to Chicago for $250 all in. Not bad!

Ryan


----------



## Havtahava

Kathy said:


> Also, remember if you bring a dog/bitch they must have belly bands or panties on if they are walking the floor of the hotel.


Thank you for the reminder! I don't know if we will have a vendor that makes britches & belly bands this year, so it will be important to bring them with us.

I didn't realize flights were so cheap right now. I guess I'll be booking mine this week too! Might as well. I'll be there.


----------



## Leeann

Mraymo said:


> Great picture Leeann. Are you going alone? I might fly out of Boston. Have you booked a flight yet?


Yes I will be going out alone, my sister that lives in OH is planning on driving out to meet me. We should talk and try and fly out together then we can share a ride from the airport to the hotel.


----------



## mckennasedona

DH is urging me to fly instead of taking the train. I think he's getting a bit worried about caring for the menagerie and the house all by himself for a week. 

If I take the train I'll be gone for 8.5 days. If I fly, I'll only be gone for 5 days. I can get a round trip Amtrak ticket for $261.00 though. I'm not sure I can get a R/T flight that cheap. I'm still leaning toward the train since I hate to fly!


----------



## Kathy

Susan,
If you fly, you and I could fly together and then it might not be so bad for you having someone to chat with the whole time.


----------



## Kathy

Havtahava said:


> I guess I'll be booking mine this week too! Might as well. I'll be there.


You better be there or we would have to hunt you down!!!


----------



## Miss Paige

Kathy:

I will be driving-would be glad to pick up what we need for the Margaritas and will even pack a blender. I still need to book my room-so I guess I better get busy and get that done

Pat (humom to)
Miss Paige
Mr Roman
Ms Frannie


----------



## danak

Glad to hear it Megan. Just ignore the email I sent you this am. Now we have to see if Marjc is going to make it.

I was cold in the hotel in Richmond too, but won't Chicago be really hot in August?
So red boas again? I could get us some clever printed name tags for nothing, but boas are easy for us all.

Dana


----------



## mckennasedona

> Susan,
> If you fly, you and I could fly together and then it might not be so bad for you having someone to chat with the whole time.


That's a good idea, Kathy. Having somone to chat with would make the trip less stressful and if I premedicate against the inevitable sinus headache, that might help too. At least I'd get there in about 4+ hours as opposed to 52!


----------



## Scooter's Family

I always premedicate...in the Crown Room with some vodka and orange juice!!! I don't like to fly so that's always on the agenda.

My round trip flight from Atlanta was $319, not bad.


----------



## Lina

I booked the room! Now it seems more real, LOL!


----------



## Scooter's Family

I feel the same way Lina, it's making me nervous because I don't know a soul that will be there!


----------



## Lina

Ann, you know me!!! And the rest of the forum peeps... trust me, we're all an easy bunch to like.


----------



## casperkeep

I just booked my room this morning. I am putting money aside each month. This time I will be prepared. I putting some money away just for Omar this time. Oh I cant wait.


----------



## Scooter's Family

Lina said:


> Ann, you know me!!! And the rest of the forum peeps... trust me, we're all an easy bunch to like.


I'm sure everyone is or I wouldn't go! I'm really looking forward to it even though I'm nervous.


----------



## Jane

:whoo: I just booked my flight for $269 from San Fran! I arrive in Chicago at 3:26 pm on Wed afternoon and leave Sun morning at 10:50 am!

Now it REALLY seems real! I can't wait!


----------



## Sheri

Oh, I'm so envious!


----------



## Thumper

Alrightie..

Gears in motion! I just booked the Terrace Suite! Although, I have NO clue what the room looks like the picture of it is just the lounge chairs on the terrace (Party in our room! lol)

Now, I have to find a flight...but the DH gave me thumbs up to book this, so we are going  Gucci too!:whoo:

Kara


----------



## Jane

danak said:


> I was cold in the hotel in Richmond too, but won't Chicago be really hot in August?
> So red boas again? I could get us some clever printed name tags for nothing, but boas are easy for us all.
> 
> Dana


You know, I was freezing in the hotel in Denver the previous year too. The a/c was turned up very high. So, bring a sweater to match your boa!


----------



## Beamer

Party in Kara's room!! 

Ryan


----------



## Thumper

How far is Midway airport from the hotel, does anyone know?

I'm looking at flights and the direct flights from here are to Midway.

K.

PS. Has anyone flown Southworst with a dog? lol Nevermind...scratch that, Southworst does not accept domestic animal passengers currently! yeeks.


----------



## Leeann

Thumperlove said:


> Alrightie..
> 
> Gears in motion! I just booked the Terrace Suite! Although, I have NO clue what the room looks like the picture of it is just the lounge chairs on the terrace (Party in our room! lol)
> 
> Now, I have to find a flight...but the DH gave me thumbs up to book this, so we are going  Gucci too!:whoo:
> 
> Kara


Kara I think I got your reservation, I just happen to ask about the terrace suite then just booked a room and my confirmation came over with the suite.... Too bad I didnt get it at the cost of another room, I have to call them Friday to fix it.


----------



## CacheHavs

This is going to be fun, I am looking forward to meeting everyone there:whoo:


----------



## Thumper

Leeann said:


> Kara I think I got your reservation, I just happen to ask about the terrace suite then just booked a room and my confirmation came over with the suite.... Too bad I didnt get it at the cost of another room, I have to call them Friday to fix it.


Whaaattt???! lol Maybe there is more than one? I printed up my confirmation and it says "Terrace Room", is that what yours is? I wonder if there is a screw up, but no big deal if there is, my husband will just bitch til' the comp the whole trip. lol

Although, I need to break it to him that I Booked the Terrace room!LOL (If I did!)

Edited to Add: Well, one of us has the terrace suite, I went to book a room and it didnt show up as an option..


----------



## Leeann

Yup it says "terrace room" the lady really screwed up I need two beds and I got 1 king in a 350 sq. ft. room with a 600 sq.ft terrace. Anyone need a place to sleep? I could keep the room and everyone could sleep on the terrace LOL.


----------



## BeverlyA

Ack! You guys are making me nervous! :boom:
I better get busy and start booking!
Susan, have you ever taken a looong Amtrak trip before? If not I could share some stories that might make flying seem like an enjoyable option lane:

Ann, I know just how you feel! The first year I went, I didn't know a soul either. I was so pleasantly surprised that you couldn't keep me away now! Everyone involved was so friendly, and not just the forum people, but all the participants. It was a fabulous and relaxing experience for me. I actually made friends with a woman who was showing, in the van on the way to the Hotel on that trip. You will have a wonderful time! :yo:

Laurie, I think the tour on Tues sounds awesome!

Jane!!! I can't wait to see you in Chi-Town!!! I'm so excited to see that you're able to attend!!:whoo:

Now off to book my room....probably the one right over the Terrace Suite! Just kidding Kathy!!!
All I know is, next time, I better get an invite to the wild and crazy party!arty:

Beverly


----------



## Carol

Hi Everyone!

You're going to love Chicago in the summertime. It really is beautiful. The lakefront, the skyline... Since I live here , I would be more than happy to help with any tours or info that you might need. I live in the city, about 5 minutes from downtown. Great patio, nice fenced in backyard (although small) - we could have a gathering here Tuesday or Wednesday evening. Gertie would love to have some Hav friends over! I'll even provide the tequila if Kathy makes the margaritas!


----------



## Thumper

Carol, I can't wait to meet you in RL, and all of the other forum members that I didn't get to meet last year, that couldn't come 

The last one seemed to go by so quickly, though..(in a good way!) I guess I'm saying I felt like it wasn't enough time! lol

I'm not sure when our flight is coming in, I am still haggling with the DH over the flights, I'd rather pay more for direct, but he like a flight-bargain. ack. Marriage. But the room is booked Thurs night-Sunday check out.

Is the mall right by the hotel really nice? Megan, I'll have to save money for more Omar stuff, too! Gosh, I love that jewelry, I get complements on my silver Hav choker all the time.

Leeann, maybe you should keep the terrace room and we can be neighbors!


----------



## KrisE

I believe the mall next door is called Yorktown mall. Oakbrook mall is much larger and upscale. You can catch a courtesy van ride vai the hotel. It's about a 5 minute ride.


----------



## Kathy

BeverlyA said:


> Now off to book my room....probably the one right over the Terrace Suite! Just kidding Kathy!!!
> All I know is, next time, I better get an invite to the wild and crazy party!arty:
> 
> Beverly


When I made my reservations through the online site made just for the national with the hotel, there weren't any "terrace rooms" available. I asked Kimberly if there were any "patio" rooms and she said no. Hmmm, maybe there is something I can do to get a room so I can smoke and have the patio????

Beverly, we did invite you to join us but you and your friend wanted to got to bed, but I doubt you got much sleep with how loud Amanda, Sarah and Ryan were being, gosh, everyone knows I am very quiet!!!!  This year though, you are REQUIRED to join us, NO excuses will be accepted!!!


----------



## Kathy

Carol said:


> we could have a gathering here Tuesday or Wednesday evening. Gertie would love to have some Hav friends over! I'll even provide the tequila if Kathy makes the margaritas!


Now that is my kind of invite. Wonder if we can make it work, there is typically so much going on each day, but I am willing to try.

Kathy


----------



## Havtahava

Kathy said:


> When I made my reservations through the online site made just for the national with the hotel, there weren't any "terrace rooms" available. I asked Kimberly if there were any "patio" rooms and she said no. Hmmm, maybe there is something I can do to get a room so I can smoke and have the patio????


Kathy, you are correct. The suites are not part of our block. I looked up the reservations last night, and Leeann, let me know if you need assistance because your reservation hasn't shown up in our block either - even with an incorrect room.


----------



## BeverlyA

OMG Kathy, I've been busted! I was probably already asleep before I even got to our room! And you thought I was kidding when I said I could sleep through anything! I barely made it through the auction I'm such a lightweight. I was really more concerned about getting complaints about my snoring keeping our neighbors awake. Maybe if I start my "staying up late" training now I won't be in such bad shape come Nationals!

Dana, can't wait to see you again, when are you getting in?

We definately need to plan something that we can all attend with our dogs, so we can all meet and no one has to worry about leaving their dogs unattended. Either in someone's room or a party room or something. 

Beverly


----------



## Kathy

BeverlyA said:


> Maybe if I start my "staying up late" training now I won't be in such bad shape come Nationals!
> 
> Beverly


Ok, here is the plan. You start as of January 1st staying up 5 minutes later and adding 3-5 minutes to that each night then you will be conditioned and ready to play all night!!!! After all, who goes to National to sleep??? LOLOLOL You have 229 days starting 1/1/2009.


----------



## Thumper

Kathy said:


> When I made my reservations through the online site made just for the national with the hotel, there weren't any "terrace rooms" available. I asked Kimberly if there were any "patio" rooms and she said no. Hmmm, maybe there is something I can do to get a room so I can smoke and have the patio????
> 
> Beverly, we did invite you to join us but you and your friend wanted to got to bed, but I doubt you got much sleep with how loud Amanda, Sarah and Ryan were being, gosh, everyone knows I am very quiet!!!!  This year though, you are REQUIRED to join us, NO excuses will be accepted!!!


You can call after Leeann fixes her room back to blocked rooms, since they accidentally gave her the terrace room.

I had to book it through the hotel-website direct, because the HCA link is booking the group rate, you'll have to pay full price for the terrace room. Its worth it though if you like to go outside and smoke or just relax  I've been to enough of these conventions (not dog, but other stuff) to know that if you upgrade at all from the blocks of rooms given to the attendees, that you never, ever..ever get the special price  I'm pretty sure we have Starwood points though.

I really hope there is a grassy spot on the terrace (since it is 600 sq ft!) so Gucci can PEE there, or she'll accept peeing on the pad on the terrace like at the other hotel we were in once, saves me lots of trips down the elevator. lol


----------



## Kathy

Thumperlove said:


> I had to book it through the hotel-website direct, because the HCA link is booking the group rate,


Well see that is a problem for the Havanese Club of America. The HCA, is required to fulfill the contract signed with the hotel to fill a minimum number of rooms for our event so it is more affordable and won't cost the club thousands and thousands of dollars.

PLEASE, PLEASE, PLEASE everyone, book through the clubs block of rooms even if you call the hotel direct.


----------



## danak

Jane thanks for responding about the sweater-would never have packed one, now I will-and my Havanese socks from last year in Richmond.
To all those who worry about not knowing anyone, that was me last year. This is the friendliest, most caring group of people I have ever met in my life. I made new friends starting immediately with Beverly A. Now I have a whole group of new friends. DON'T WORRY about it. You won't be able to keep them away, they"ll be all around you(you just don't know them yet), even if you don't go to the "orgies".

I arrive Tuesday sometime in the afternoon or evening, can't remember.

I know it's not good to have something way off in the future to look forward to cause then I want to get through the present to get there, but oh well!

Dana


----------



## Leeann

Havtahava said:


> Kathy, you are correct. The suites are not part of our block. I looked up the reservations last night, and Leeann, let me know if you need assistance because your reservation hasn't shown up in our block either - even with an incorrect room.


Kimberly could you check again, I just got my conf # for my correct room.


----------



## Havtahava

You're all set Leeann! I see your reservation there now.


----------



## Leeann

Havtahava said:


> You're all set Leeann! I see your reservation there now.


:whoo: Thank you so much :hug:


----------



## mellowbo

Just booked my flight from San Diego using frequent traveler milage! Arriving Tues, leaving Sun 11:45 am!!!!!
Carole


----------



## danak

CArole what airline?


----------



## mellowbo

Dana, American on your flight! We will be going together. Are you coming home on Sunday too?
Kimberly, did you see my reservation on the list??
Carole


----------



## Thumper

Kathy said:


> Well see that is a problem for the Havanese Club of America. The HCA, is required to fulfill the contract signed with the hotel to fill a minimum number of rooms for our event so it is more affordable and won't cost the club thousands and thousands of dollars.
> 
> PLEASE, PLEASE, PLEASE everyone, book through the clubs block of rooms even if you call the hotel direct.


Didn't know that. I'll call tomorrow and see if I can re-register with the blocked rooms/HCA and just upgrade from there. Who knows, maybe it'll be like booking two rooms and more $ towards the contract.


----------



## Thumper

Just got off the phone with the head of Reservations and..

Okay, the full stay (cost) of my room is registered with the HCA, she said it was already notated because I had put the HCA convention in the comments section when I booked, but it would still be better to go through the other link or call if you are upgrading to a bigger room or suite. She said they do that all the time to accomadate bigger families/parties, etc. or people that need more than one bed or two queens.

I'll double check when I get there to make sure the $ for our room goes towards the HCA, I guess it'll be like renting 3 rooms for 3 nights... lol I'm just helping meet the goal faster 

K.


----------



## Kathy

Thumperlove said:


> Just got off the phone with the head of Reservations and..
> 
> Okay, the full stay (cost) of my room is registered with the HCA, she said it was already notated because I had put the HCA convention in the comments section when I booked, but it would still be better to go through the other link or call if you are upgrading to a bigger room or suite. She said they do that all the time to accomadate bigger families/parties, etc. or people that need more than one bed or two queens.
> 
> I'll double check when I get there to make sure the $ for our room goes towards the HCA, I guess it'll be like renting 3 rooms for 3 nights... lol I'm just helping meet the goal faster
> 
> K.


Thank you sooooooo much Kara for doing that. It makes a difference and I and the rest of the BOD of the HCA as well as the Specialty Chair, Kimberly really appreciate you making sure that the HCA gets credit for your room towards our contractural block.

What is the cost by the way for one night with a terrace?

Now, let's all make plans to have a party!!! LOL


----------



## Julie

ahhhhhhhh......you guys are making me nervous!
Go:decision:book now:decision:wait:decision:

sleep on Kara's terrace with a tent(it'll rain for sure,if I attempt itound: ):decision:


----------



## Lina

Julie, LOL, you should just book it. They won't charge your credit card until you check in and you can cancel the reservation in a couple of months if you feel like you can't go anymore.


----------



## Leeann

Yes Julie you should book your room, you can cancel right up to 24 hrs. before you are suppose to check in and not get charged. I understand with it being so far away you want to make sure you can go, I booked my room but with Brad's mom getting worse I will not book my flight till it get's closer that way if any issues come up I can back out without loosing any money.


----------



## Judy A

I'm really looking forward to meeting all of you! My daughter is excited too. I sure it all works out as planned. 
As for the Margaritas....love them and I even have sugar free mix I can bring! Whoo Whoo...of course, since I've developed a taste for dark beers, I'm not sure why I think I have to have sugar free Margarita mix! LOL!


----------



## Scooter's Family

I buy sugar free margarita mix too, it's delicious! 

I'm SOOOOOO looking forward to this even though I'll miss my family and Scooter while I'm gone!


----------



## Thumper

Havtahava said:


> You're all set Leeann! I see your reservation there now.


Kim, are you in charge of the contract? Could you check and see if my DH's name shows up on the list?



> Thank you sooooooo much Kara for doing that. It makes a difference and I and the rest of the BOD of the HCA as well as the Specialty Chair, Kimberly really appreciate you making sure that the HCA gets credit for your room towards our contractural block.
> 
> What is the cost by the way for one night with a terrace?


When I did book, I did notate in the comments/special req's that I was there for the HCA/Havanese Nationals, I don't want to get hit with a dog-fee and I"m sure you guys knocked that out with the contract. They passed me to the manager and she assured me that when everything is reconciled, like a checkbook at the end of the month, they do the final count and all after the event, she was telling me that people book around the internet links all the time because there are still a lot of people that won't use a credit card online or trust booking a reservation on the internet.

Depending on the way the contract is written, either a) # of rooms, or b) total cost of all guests, whoever is in charge of the contract, I would just add a spot on the 'registration form' for people to check if they are staying there to make sure the count matches up.

I guaranteeee..I won't be the only one that didn't think to book through the link and then call to upgrade, like I should've. But next time I'll know. I will worry about it though til' I know its been rectified.

The room was...387/a night. I know we have investors in Chicago, though..so I am sending DH out for a few hours to do business and meet with them for a few hours or so.

Julie, come on over, girl..but you aren't sleeping in a tent!


----------



## Kathy

Thumperlove said:


> They passed me to the manager and she assured me that when everything is reconciled, like a checkbook at the end of the month, they do the final count and all after the event, she was telling me that people book around the internet links all the time because there are still a lot of people that won't use a credit card online or trust booking a reservation on the internet.


I understand what the hotel told you, but it hasn't worked out that way in the past as there is no way to know for sure always who was there for the HCA event. The only way to ensure the club gets the room credit is to book it online or through the hotel directly under the club name.

Thank you again though Kara for taking the extra steps to try and make sure the hotel does give the club the credit.

I look forward to meeting you this time, we missed each other last year.


----------



## mellowbo

Julie, book now. Just do it!! I can't wait to meet you and everyone else in person. 
Carole


----------



## Laurief

I called the hotel personally and made my reservations, stressing that it was to be booked under HCA. I hope that my room is on your list & counts!!


----------



## Scooter's Family

mellowbo said:


> Julie, book now. Just do it!! I can't wait to meet you and everyone else in person.
> Carole


Me too Carole, I'm just nervous since I'm a first-timer. :fear:


----------



## danak

I also had booked my reservation previously but called the hotel and checked to see that I was in a HCA room at the HCA rate and they said I was.
So I too hope I'm on your list.

Dana


----------



## BeverlyA

Kathy, that's a terrific plan! I can do it!

My back up plan is to start squirreling away a sliver of my huge daily dose of Adderall that I take just to stay awake so by the time Nationals roll around I'll be in good enough shape to stay awake the whole week! arty:

The way you kids are going crazy, I better be making my reservations tomorrow! :whoo:

It's going to be another wonderful Nationals!

Beverly


----------



## mellowbo

Ann, don't be nervous. My first one was this Eukanuba. I only got to meet a few forum members but Nationals, WOW!
Carole


----------



## Leeann

Ann don't worry at all hon, you can stick with me I am not shy at all. Last year was my first year and I managed to sneak my way into peoples rooms that I didnt even know just to catch some puppy breath LOL.


----------



## marjrc

Omg, I can't believe how quickly everyone is booking their rooms! :jaw:

Mind you, I do know that you can book it and cancel w/o penalty should you need to. So long as you respect the time limit for that. Hmmmmmm...... I really, really, REALLY want to be there, you have no idea!!! I am feeling guilty about taking family money on a solo trip and hotel though. We are planning a holiday/gift for my inlaws' 50th Anniversary and will take that in the summer. It will be us (hubby, me, 3 teens) and his bro (wife and young son) paying and planning it. We are either looking at a family cruise or a stay in Florida somewhere. so....... There you have it. Life sometimes gets in the way, but then sometimes things all work out! I have hope and will be working on attending the Chicago show.

First things first, though. I'm off to book a room. My preference is to go alone - a) it will be cheaper, b) I will have way more fun!! LOL ound:

I can't begin to tell you all how much fun attending the National is. You have to be passionate about Havs, though I doubt anyone who is on this forum several hours/day isn't passionate! :biggrin1: There are Hav activities from sunrise to sunset.

The red boas were great ice-breakers in Richmond and allowed me to boldly face "strangers" because I already knew them through the forum. I would have had a harder time w/o the boas. It allows you to laugh right from the start. You don't have to have a huge boa wrapped around your neck. You can tie a small pc. around your wrist, or your handbag. I found a long one at Michael's for less than 4$ and cut it up when SOME people said they'd forgotten theirs. No excuses!!! 
Just know that you most certainly will be accosted by co-members of this amazing forum and will form instant bonds. :whoo: All other attendees will smile and say "there go the red boa forum people" ! :drama: ound:

*EDITED to add: O.k....... room is booked. Step one! Now to start saving some moola !!!*


----------



## mellowbo

Leeann said:


> Ann don't worry at all hon, you can stick with me I am not shy at all. Last year was my first year and I managed to sneak my way into peoples rooms that I didnt even know just to catch some puppy breath LOL.


ound:ound:ound:ound:ound:


----------



## mellowbo

*Marj, you have to go!!*
You are one of the many reasons I am going!!
Carole:whoo:


----------



## Leeann

:whoo: Marj


----------



## danak

Marj you're tearing me up! 
Beverly you're cracking me up! I just won't worry about staying awake you can call me.
In Richmond I slipped a photo of my dogs in the back of my National's nametag. I'm sure you probably saw it as I made everyone look at it. But if you're like me I remember the names of the dogs on the forum better that the people. It helped. Anyway it was a good excuse to showoff my babes.

HAPPY NEW YEAR MY DEAR FORUM FRIENDS,
much love to all,
Dana


----------



## luv3havs

After reading this thread, I think I'm gonna go to Chicago!:whoo:

I don't know anyone, and will probably go alone. DH can stay home and watch the Furkids.

Goimg alone makes me a little nervous, but I'm not shy and like Margaritas so why not!

I've never been to Chicago so it's a big draw and it would be fun meeting you all. 
I"m thinking of going on Thursday and returning Sunday.


----------



## Laurief

Marj, I am so glad that you made your reservations. This way it might a little harder for you to cancel. We cancelled our family vacation for next year, so I told hubby, that Chicago IS my vacation!! I am so glad that so many more of you are making reservations and are coming. Boy are we gonna have fun!!!!


----------



## mellowbo

luv2havs said:


> After reading this thread, I think I'm gonna go to Chicago!:whoo:
> 
> I don't know anyone, and will probably go alone. DH can stay home and watch the Furkids.
> 
> Goimg alone makes me a little nervous, but I'm not shy and like Margaritas so why not!
> 
> I've never been to Chicago so it's a big draw and it would be fun meeting you all.
> I"m thinking of going on Thursday and returning Sunday.


Yea Nan!!
:whoo::whoo::whoo:
Carole


----------



## marjrc

I can't believe how excited I am now that I booked the room! Even IF I don't make it, like Laurie says, this will be harder to cancel. 

Dana, in case you've forgotten, my name is Marj, mom to Ricky and Sammy. :biggrin1: Like you, I am teary eyed just thinking of all the friends I'll see again and the many new ones I'll finally get to meet in person. I can't even begin to name all of you that I'd be thrilled to meet. Now I just have to start selling things, like maybe my teens, to make sure I have the money for the trip.. Anyone know how much teens go for these days ?? :ear: 

Kathy, to think I stayed just around the corner from Party Central last Aug. and had no idea! This time, no teen girls with me so yeah, I'll be taking a few of those Margaritas. :whoo: I almost asked Ralph if he could arrange some work/conference in Chicago so we could go together and then I thought, "HUH? Are you crazy, woman? You don't want hubby there with you!" ound:

Julie, you must, MUST come if I go because well, I say so!!!!! 

I am LOL at all the posts here lately. So much fun and we aren't even there yet!! lol


----------



## Beamer

Question for Kimberly or anyone else that might know:

How many people attended last year in Richmond? And how many are expected to be in Chicago? I'm assuming the crowds will be quite a bit larger??

Ryan


----------



## Beamer

Marj, How much are flights from Quebec to Chicago right now? I can get a round trip flight to Chicago for half of what we payed to Richmond!

Ryan


----------



## BeverlyA

I made my reservations! :whoo:

Beverly


----------



## marjrc

Ryan, it would cost $285 u.s. flying with JetBlue from Burlington, VT. I did that for Richmond and though it's a 2 hr. drive there and back from Mtl., it was really worth the savings. Cheaptickets.com would cost $360, but it's a flight from Mtl., so might be interesting. Certainly worth the extra $80 on time and gas. Air Canada isn't cheaper than $720 so forget that ! 

We'll see. There's time left and I so can not commit to a flight right now. Though at $360 direct, that sounds pretty good!!


----------



## marjrc

Oh Beverly, that is SO exciting!! Is Beth coming along too?


----------



## Leeann

Marj if you are only 2 hrs from Burlington, VT that means you are only 5 hrs. from my house... I think you may have to try and make a play date this spring. I have an extra room so you can stay instead of trying to drive all in one day.


----------



## Miss Paige

Just finished booking my room-can't wait-just want to know who got all the single King beds-or were there any in our block. 

Made sure the gentleman booking my room knew I was with HCA.

Pat (humom to)
Miss Paige
Mr Roman
Ms Frannie


----------



## luv3havs

Just made my reservation and the rooms available had 2 queen sized beds.

Don't know if DH is coming or if I'm going solo.

Ladies, is it more fun w/o husbands???

Of course, I guess it depends on the DH, right? LOL


----------



## mellowbo

luv2havs said:


> Just made my reservation and the rooms available had 2 queen sized beds.
> 
> Don't know if DH is coming or if I'm going solo.
> 
> Ladies, is it more fun w/o husbands???
> 
> Of course, I guess it depends on the DH, right? LOL


I made my reservations early on and I think all there was were 2 queens. 
Nan, I'm looking forward to being alone!!
:biggrin1:
Carole


----------



## Scooter's Family

I got a room with 2 queen beds, I'd love to have a king but I'll be by myself so at least I can control the room temperature and the remote! I'm looking forward to that!!


----------



## BeverlyA

The first time I checked, when it was originally posted I thought there was the option of a king sized bed, but now when I FINALLY got my reservation there were just the 2 queen beds, no problem. 

Marj, hopefully Beth will be able to make it if she doesn't waste all her vacation time before then. Hint hint, if she's reading this!

No DH on this trip for me.

Ryan, tell Marija I'm going to send a special invite to L.L. and see if he can't meet up with us there for another great photo op. hoto:

How soon do people start thinking about whether or not they want to show a particular dog? That's going to be our next list.

Beverly


----------



## marjrc

Leeann said:


> Marj if you are only 2 hrs from Burlington, VT that means you are only 5 hrs. from my house... I think you may have to try and make a play date this spring. I have an extra room so you can stay instead of trying to drive all in one day.


Leeann, hon, you won't have to tell me twice!!! I'd love to arrange that some time. Thank you! :whoo:

Well, if LL Cool J is going to be there, I'll have to make sure I get MY pic taken with him this time! :biggrin1: Bev, you and I will have to shoo Beth away! :brick:

Oh, going solo is going to be way more fun for me! I'm going to meet my Hav buddies and "talk shop" and Ralph would be bored out of his mind and I wouldn't enjoy that at all.


----------



## marjrc

Beverly wrote: *"How soon do people start thinking about whether or not they want to show a particular dog? That's going to be our next list."*

I agree there should be a new thread in the "Specialty" section once this information is known and can be shared.


----------



## Sarah

I may be going and bunken with my mom Kathy and my homie/sista Amanda! lol 

It all depends on the funds. But I have a feeling that maxing out a credit card is in order!!! AS LONG AS THERE IS WINE!!!


----------



## Thumper

luv2havs said:


> Just made my reservation and the rooms available had 2 queen sized beds.
> 
> Don't know if DH is coming or if I'm going solo.
> 
> Ladies, is it more fun w/o husbands???
> 
> Of course, I guess it depends on the DH, right? LOL


I was one of the few that brought my DH! lol He was pretty easy, if he didn't feel like going to the show, he found something else to do (or took a nap from drinking too much the night before, is more accurate! ha ha)

Although, if I left Gucci with him, she would get pissed and have a fit, so he'd have to come track me down and give her to me because she was driving him bonkers. ound: She KNEW I was with those "other dogs" and that didn't go over well, so I pretty much had her attached to my hip except at dinners, DH, well...not so much, but he still had fun


----------



## Laurief

Originally Posted by luv2havs 
Just made my reservation and the rooms available had 2 queen sized beds.

Don't know if DH is coming or if I'm going solo.

Ladies, is it more fun w/o husbands???

Of course, I guess it depends on the DH, right? LOL 


My hubby wanted to come this year, especially because he wanted to see Chicago. I talked in out of it, and finally had to just say that I really wanted to go alone with my friends, and not have to worry whether he was bored or not. Cause I felt he was bored, I would end up not doing as much at the shop & then I would be ticked off. So he agreed to stay home - yahoo.


----------



## ama0722

Sarah said:


> I may be going and bunken with my mom Kathy and my homie/sista Amanda! lol
> 
> It all depends on the funds. But I have a feeling that maxing out a credit card is in order!!! AS LONG AS THERE IS WINE!!!


YOU ARE GOING!!!! End of discussion! Or do you want to tell this little boy his auntie doesn't care to see him


----------



## Lina

DH might come with me. But if he does we're going together to see the city the weekend before and then he'll leave on wednesday so I can be at national by myself. We think it will work out better that way!


----------



## Scooter's Family

Mine may come for a day or so but he'll want to be out taking photos. He's easy going and would have fun but right now he hasn't made a reservation. I'll be happy either way.


----------



## Sarah

Kathy said:


> When I made my reservations through the online site made just for the national with the hotel, there weren't any "terrace rooms" available. I asked Kimberly if there were any "patio" rooms and she said no. Hmmm, maybe there is something I can do to get a room so I can smoke and have the patio????
> 
> Beverly, we did invite you to join us but you and your friend wanted to got to bed, but I doubt you got much sleep with how loud Amanda, Sarah and Ryan were being, gosh, everyone knows I am very quiet!!!!  This year though, you are REQUIRED to join us, NO excuses will be accepted!!!


WAIT A MIN... ME, LOUD? neverrrrr! I will have to come over and hurt ya mom for sayen that! lol

But no, that was fun... and I am sure we were loud. But gosh I hate the humidness of VA. Im sure its a great place to live and all... but being sticky sucks. Im sure Chicago will be the same. My corp office is located there, but the billion of times I have gone, its been during the dead of winter with snow and all.

Im hoping to go this year. I have already warned Amanda and Ryan that Wine MUST be ready and waiting. LOL We may go to a liqure store too. Depends on how boring the show is! wink wink. Drink always makes things more entertaining.

Anyway, the more the merry. Unless your a party pooper. Party poopers arnt allowed unless your a Havanese and have no choice but to poop while at the party. Then I think I can make an exception. lol

S


----------



## marjrc

Oh Sarah, you're a hoot!! LMBO ! ound: I can't wait to poop at your party!! I mean....... well, you know!!  I am SO in as I missed out last year and will definitely want at least one evening of fun. I'm not showing dogs either, so all the better! Poor Amanda...... LOL

Kara, it's so exciting to know you'll be there a bit longer than last time. We hardly chatted and there was so much going on. Sounds like you and Rich will have quite the room. Does Rich mind if we kick him out??? ound:

Warning to newbies: You can chat lots before people get into the ring with their Havs, but during is a no-no, unless you whisper. We love to whisper cuz we (o.k. *I* !)just can't seem to shut up! 

Laurie, Gabe is a sweetie.


----------



## Scooter's Family

No talking?!?!? I'll be in big trouble.


----------



## marjrc

Don't worry, Ann, you'll still get a lot of yakking in. I should know. :biggrin1: When the handlers and dogs enter the ring, it's usually very quiet. there are whispers and picture-taking, clapping, laughing and moving around, just not as much as when the ring is empty. No worries!!


----------



## Scooter's Family

Ok, good!


----------



## Posh's Mom

Well I made reservations for the National, but only for two nights, August 20 thru the 22. Was that a mistake? Should I have went "all out?" Looking at some other posts I'm hemming and hawing...also, I think it would be more economical and fun to share a room...but I didn't know/don't know what the protocol is for that. I mean do I just solicit? Room for share...room for share...ha! This is an online venue with access to all, so I may be getting myself into some "trouble."  Oy vey or Uff da, whatever you prefer.


----------



## Posh's Mom

P.S. I too can bring wine...and I might share a smoke or three with you Kathy, but don't tell my DH, he'd kick my ass. (I smoked all through college and he was a smoke free triathlete)!


----------



## ama0722

marjrc said:


> Warning to newbies: You can chat lots before people get into the ring with their Havs, but during is a no-no, unless you whisper. We love to whisper cuz we (o.k. *I* !)just can't seem to shut up!


Marj- are you going to tell the newbies about paining the dog you are rooting for on your chest and taking off your shirt?:croc::ear:


----------



## Scooter's Family

Feather boas, painting chests, removing shirts, smoking, wine...this just gets better and better!!! I can't wait till August! 

Amy-I'm not sharing my room, too much of that at home.  I can sleep when I want, hold the remote and select the room temp!!! :whoo:


----------



## Leeann

All you rebels you know what they say "what happens at National stays at National" Then you go home and sleep for 12 hrs straight.


----------



## casperkeep

Hubby wanted to come but he knew that I would have more fun without him.....so he is going to drive me there then come back home. He is such a sweetie pie. There is no way I will drive to Chicago by myself....I am not that big and I would be too scared. Then he is going to come back and we are going to stay a few more days and site see!!! I am looking forward to this trip!!!!! I had a blast plus I loved the shopping....a little too much!!!


----------



## Jane

Posh's Mom said:


> Well I made reservations for the National, but only for two nights, August 20 thru the 22. Was that a mistake? Should I have went "all out?"


Can you possibly swing three nights, through the 23rd, so you don't miss Sat night? Two years ago in Denver, I stayed Wed-Fri night and left Sat am, but I was sad to have missed the last big dinner event on Sat night  This time I'll be there Wed-Sun am.


----------



## Havtahava

Amy, I'm with Jane... if you can swing that third night, you'll get to vast majority of the event.


----------



## Kathy

Leeann said:


> All you rebels you know what they say "what happens at National stays at National" Then you go home and sleep for 12 hrs straight.


Good reminder Leeann!!!!!:biggrin1:


----------



## Kathy

Posh's Mom said:


> P.S. I too can bring wine...and I might share a smoke or three with you Kathy, but don't tell my DH, he'd kick my ass. (I smoked all through college and he was a smoke free triathlete)!


It's a date Amy. You, Leeann and I will have our own private "smokers" party. You do meet a lot of great people and hear a lot of good gossip when you take a smoke break!!!! LOLOLound:ound:ound:


----------



## Miss Paige

Now I know where to go to catch up on all the gossip-other than the bar. Told hubby that I am going to Chicago in Aug-did not seem to suprise him at all-LOL. 

Pat (humom to)
Miss Paige
Mr Roman
Ms Frannie


----------



## BeverlyA

Has anyone heard if Patty with Rico and MeMe ( La Montana Havanese) are planning on attending again? I really enjoyed meeting her in Richmond and her dogs were just beautiful.

Amy, I agree, if you can make the extra night, I think you would enjoy it.

Beverly


----------



## casperkeep

I am up for the party Kathy!!! I would smoke but they say smoking stunts your growth and I need all the height I can get....hahahahaha. I did smoke back in my bar days. Ya-ya I am sorry you had to hear that....I hope you still love me!!!


----------



## Cheryl

I am considering this (without dogs.) I would love to meet all of you. What if I could only afford 2 nights--which would you recommend? And if I could add a third, would you reccommend that?


----------



## Kathy

Cheryl said:


> I am considering this (without dogs.) I would love to meet all of you. What if I could only afford 2 nights--which would you recommend? And if I could add a third, would you reccommend that?


Arrive early on Thursday and leave on Sunday would my recommendation.

Come to all the events on those days (Th-Sat) and you will have a blast!!


----------



## marjrc

I totally agree that you must arrive at the latest Thurs. and leave Sunday morning or late Sat. night if you have to. Sat. is a big day and there's a great dinner/awards banquet that evening. Everyone pretty much leaves Sunday a.m.

Now Amanda, some things are just sacred and you mustn't frighten all the newcomers away!! :brick: It's bad enough they'll have to get some red boa, vino, smokes, extra sleeping pills (or would that be extra caffeine so as to stay awake?!) ..... oh, and on,..... and on........ :biggrin1: :whoo:

I'm with Leeann, 'what goes on at National.... ' ound:

Amy, I am SOOOO excited that you will be there too!!!!! You and Lina might be stuck with photographing "duty", but that's only because you ladies are so dang good! :biggrin1:


----------



## Beamer

Wow, so many forum members will be in Chicago this year! I can hardly wait! So, where will the late night antics take place this year?

Ryan


----------



## marjrc

Ummm.. Ryan, didn't Marija tell you? She booked a suite with a terrace so that *you* could host the parties. I'll bring the wine. :biggrin1:


----------



## Laurief

Wow - this is gonna be like our OWN Havanese Forum convention!! I cannot wait to meet everyone!!


----------



## Thumper

marjrc said:


> I totally agree that you must arrive at the latest Thurs. and leave Sunday morning or late Sat. night if you have to. Sat. is a big day and there's a great dinner/awards banquet that evening. Everyone pretty much leaves Sunday a.m.


Yes, the third day is MUCH better if you can pull it off. Last year, we got there Fri. evening and left Sun. morning, so technically, I was only there for, ehh, 36 hours and I did not have enough time to do everything I wanted to do, and I think having Gucci kept me in my room for the morning/lunch meals, so she could eat with us. I wish I would've had that extra day 

Wine, smoking, parties, boas, topless, ehh..aren't we missing gambling? Who is running the poker and blackjack tables? ound: We can gamble dog biscuits.


----------



## Havtahava

BeverlyA said:


> Has anyone heard if Patty with Rico and MeMe ( La Montana Havanese) are planning on attending again? I really enjoyed meeting her in Richmond and her dogs were just beautiful.
> 
> Amy, I agree, if you can make the extra night, I think you would enjoy it.
> 
> Beverly


Pattie has Rico & ChaCha, but I knew what you meant.  I'm pretty sure she is, but I'll ask her to be certain.

Edited to add: E-mail sent. I gave her a direct link to this topic too.


----------



## Miss Paige

I am coming in on Tues and leaving on Sun-but Thur to Sun would be great to catch all the dogs showing how great they are. I am planning on catching up with everyone at one of the "late night parties". Just let me know where & when. The "kids" can stay in the room or are they invited to the fun.

Pat (humom to)
Miss Paige
Mr Roman
Ms Frannie


----------



## Posh's Mom

Okay, I'm "in" for the third night...I think...I guess I was just not totally planning on it in case we get a client that wants to book their wedding on that Saturday. Now the DH is really going to think I'm nuts! Tell the clients "sorry" Amy will be at a dog convention with her Hav Homies!


----------



## Thumper

Laurief said:


> Wow - this is gonna be like our OWN Havanese Forum convention!! I cannot wait to meet everyone!!


Yes, except for next year, I am going to make my DH keep Gucci with HIM when he naps or works, even if she is whiny-baby so I can hang out with you ladies more  She went nuts knowing I was down there with those "other dogs" and she was stuck in the room with daddy. LOL Party animal, indeed.

Speaking of which, we just ate a plate full of pancakes, I think I need a nap now! ound:


----------



## Scooter's Family

As far as the Saturday night dinner thing...does everyone attend or just those showing dogs? I'm still concerned about clothes to bring. So far my list is:

1. Feather boa (not sure where I'm gonna find that!)
2. 32 oz. glass (less refilling required!)

What else will I need?


----------



## Laurief

Hmmm MONEY - lots of shopping!! 

CAMERA - Cant forget that!! 

EXTRA SUITCASE FOR THE BUNDLE YOU BRING HOME


Is everyone intending on going to the Sat night dinner this year? I went last year, but think that I might pass on it this year. It is a great dinner to go to if you know all the show dogs, and owners and handlers, but sadly I was a little lost. What do you guys think??


----------



## Miss Paige

I always go to the Thursday night HRI reception and the Friday night dinner but not the Sat night-I am thinking about going to the dinner on Sat this time. Will just have to wait & see about the $$$.

Pat (humom to)
Miss Paige
Mr Roman
Ms Frannie


----------



## luv3havs

Maybe we could have our own forum dinner on Saturday??

I'm a newbie, so it's just a suggestion.


----------



## Havtahava

Ann, anyone can attend. Obviously, you'll need to make a reservation for it when the time comes, but you are most welcome to be there!

This year, there will be a lot of history involved since this is the 30th anniversary.


----------



## Thumper

Laurief said:


> Hmmm MONEY - lots of shopping!!
> 
> CAMERA - Cant forget that!!
> 
> EXTRA SUITCASE FOR THE BUNDLE YOU BRING HOME
> 
> Is everyone intending on going to the Sat night dinner this year? I went last year, but think that I might pass on it this year. It is a great dinner to go to if you know all the show dogs, and owners and handlers, but sadly I was a little lost. What do you guys think??


Well, we didn't stay for the whole dinner because I was crashing and burning, as I call it, BUT, I think it was nice, food was good, service good, lots of interesting conversation at my table I almost choked several times, lol.. But it was really for the breeders and show peeps, fun to be an observer...It would be nice to maybe try to get tables together somehow?

Or, we could do the steakhouse at the hotel, whatever. I'm game.


----------



## BeverlyA

Thank you Kimberly! I was on the right track!

I have gone to the Sat night dinners the past two years and have enjoyed them, but they really do honor the breeders and if you aren't familiar with them, it can get a bit long. Last year I was sorry that we, as forum members didn't have a chance to organize a casual meal or "event" for everyone could meet and bring there dogs. 

I know lots of people missed coming to the bar because they didn't feel comfortable leaving their dogs alone in their rooms, etc, and I missed meeting them. I was thinking if they had a room like Shula'a II last year, or somewhere that we could order room service or something, but all be together, and those with dogs could bring them, it would be great. 

I'm so excited!

Does anyone familiar with the area know if there's any upscale dog shopping in the area?

Beverly


----------



## Scooter's Family

I'll go along with whatever everyone else wants to do but it would be fun to have a Forum Party.


----------



## danak

Casperkeep "me too" to all that, and yes I do still love you. Everyone smoked in my day.

You can get red boas at PartyCity or Michaels.
I sure hope we do a Forum party/get together. I like Beverly's idea. It was really hard for the people who had their dogs with them.

Dana


----------



## Miss Paige

I plan on leaving mine in the room for one night just to get together with all of you. And you know how I am about "deserting" the kids. 

There is a "upscale" shop for dogs in Chicago area-it's called Wet Noses-not sure where it's at but Hannah does so if she pops in she can tell us.

pat


----------



## marjrc

I'm game for whatever my friends come up with! :biggrin1: I plan on bringing heavy pain drugs, layered clothing (it can get very cold in the hall where the showing is), camera and tons of batteries, and that boa. Ann, it sounds like you're all set to go! ound: 

It would be a bit of a downer, I think, for those forum members that are breeders, handlers and/or showing, if the rest of the forum people do something else on Sat., no? I'm thinking of Amanda, Kimberly, Jennifer, Kathy, Sarah, Natasha .... oh and on, and on..... I'd like to have our final dinner with them too, but they'll be at the Sat. night banquet. I'm such a fan of everything Havanese, that I think I'd find the 30th anniversary quite interesting. But that's me. :biggrin1:

I think it would be a GREAT idea to organize a lunch for forum members though, a brunch or even bkfst. somewhere. Maybe that will be easier to pull off ... ? 

Kara, now hon, why don't you leave Rich and Guccigirl at home so that YOU can have a great weekend away and have fun?! When was the last time you took off and spent a few days alone, just you? I'm telling you, one does get quite used to it and it is soooo therapeutic! :whoo: :biggrin1:


----------



## mellowbo

I was kinda thinking what Marj said. Our forum breeders and may feel bad if we're not there to support them the final night??
I'm bringing smokes, wine, red boa and my baby doll PJ's. That's what I did in my good old high school days. (Well, maybe I didn't have a red boa but somethings do change!). 
I didn't think twice about leaving DH and furkids at home. This is all about ME and my forum homies!! lol.
Carole
xxoox
Actually, I haven't smoked for 33 years so I think I'll forget that part, lol.


----------



## Thumper

marjrc said:


> Kara, now hon, why don't you leave Rich and Guccigirl at home so that YOU can have a great weekend away and have fun?! When was the last time you took off and spent a few days alone, just you? I'm telling you, one does get quite used to it and it is soooo therapeutic! :whoo: :biggrin1:


Oh gosh, LOL! I just don't know. My DH could not handle Gucci's incessant whining at my being gone, I worry that he'd put her on a plane TO ME. ound: Although, I will make sure I have some alone time, I know we have clients in Chicago, so I really can book him up with meetings all day if I wanted to!  And then just spring his schedule on him when we get there ound:

And Friday, He'll probably be chained to the laptop working in the room. But I do think having Gucci with me limits me, although, I like traveling with her when I can so I'd feel guilty around all those havs and mine at the sitters  Why do I feel guilty if someone (person, dog or other) is not happy?

I'm fine with doing the Sat. dinner, I enjoyed the last one, I just ran across some pictures today...it didn't want to upload for some reason?

Maybe we can check out the bars/restaraunts there in the hotel and see if they have any private rooms that they'd open up to those with dogs that don't want them alone in the room? Money is money, right. The more martinis sold, the merrier 

I cant' even have one on the medicine I'm on, but I'll buy you one, Marj!


----------



## marjrc

*"I cant' even have one on the medicine I'm on, but I'll buy you one, Marj!"*

You are so ON, girl!! LMBO

Medications, bah, WHAT meds??! I shouldn't take alcohol either, but I do like my glass of wine now and then and some Port with friends - though that's only every other month or so, so I'm not going to worry. Anyway, I'm not driving and I've got Dana who can carry me to my room!!

Umm......... right, Dana?? :biggrin1:

Yup, you have to let go of feeling guilty, Kara. It doesn't do anyone any good. I should talk, as I do feel guilt at some things, ..... but I do NOT feel guilty leaving a house full of teens, a hubby who works too much and cats and dogs that wont' miss me too much so long as they're fed and the rest of the gang is here. Yaaaaaaay! You see, you have to train these people and critters. :biggrin1: I'll share my notes when we meet. LOL


----------



## Scooter's Family

I'll need those notes too Marj, guilt gets me every time! 

The meds I'm on say no alcohol as well but the pharmacist said it's ok every now and then. Yeah!


----------



## danak

My meds say the same things, but to me it means that a drink has a much stronger punch. So I drink very little, maybe 2 max. Ask your pharmacist what it really means.
Marj, you can count on me. Between the two of us, you'll get back to your room.

Marj, I have come to really appreciate your "other" point of view. Maybe it's just a broader picture point of view. Yes, I too now know a couple of breeders/showers like Amanda and Jennifer and yes I want to support them. Hadn't looked at it that way.

Danak



I would really love a forum get to gether.


----------



## casperkeep

I will help you to your room Marj.....between Dana and I this should be for a good laugh!!!! I think that we should have a forum brunch or something...that should be a must everytime!!!


----------



## BeverlyA

Oh a breakfast/brunch is a good idea! 

We need to get Julie off of the "maybe" list! She's commited! :whoo:

Beverly


----------



## Kathy

marjrc said:


> It would be a bit of a downer, I think, for those forum members that are breeders, handlers and/or showing, if the rest of the forum people do something else on Sat., no? I'm thinking of Amanda, Kimberly, Jennifer, Kathy, Sarah, Natasha .... oh and on, and on..... I'd like to have our final dinner with them too, but they'll be at the Sat. night banquet. I'm such a fan of everything Havanese, that I think I'd find the 30th anniversary quite interesting. But that's me. :biggrin1:


Thank you Marj, I don't want to miss any of the fun this year with all of you! Last year was a wee bit hectic as there were things needing tending too that don't normally happen, but this year is a special anniversay and I am sure there will be special things happening to celebrate it.

If nothing else, the forum members present will for sure be taking over the bar!!! Or, we could all meet in Ryan's room??


----------



## Thumper

marjrc said:


> *"I cant' even have one on the medicine I'm on, but I'll buy you one, Marj!"*
> 
> You are so ON, girl!! LMBO
> 
> Medications, bah, WHAT meds??! I shouldn't take alcohol either, but I do like my glass of wine now and then and some Port with friends - though that's only every other month or so, so I'm not going to worry. Anyway, I'm not driving and I've got Dana who can carry me to my room!!
> 
> Umm......... right, Dana?? :biggrin1:
> 
> Yup, you have to let go of feeling guilty, Kara. It doesn't do anyone any good. I should talk, as I do feel guilt at some things, ..... but I do NOT feel guilty leaving a house full of teens, a hubby who works too much and cats and dogs that wont' miss me too much so long as they're fed and the rest of the gang is here. Yaaaaaaay! You see, you have to train these people and critters. :biggrin1: I'll share my notes when we meet. LOL


LOL! Its a deal then! 

Teens? I didn't say I was bringing my teens! LOL Teens talk back, dogs don't. ound: Teens ask for $, dogs don't. Teens manipulate, dogs, well, dogs do too. ound: I do need to take notes on the guilt/me time, indeed. Even though I leave the teens at home, I'll call them 4 times a day, text them 6+ times a day, and check with my neighbors to make sure there aren't any other cars parked in front of my house, with 4 teens, how could I not? hah



> The meds I'm on say no alcohol as well but the pharmacist said it's ok every now and then. Yeah!


The pharmacists are SOO much cooler than those stuffy docs,are they not? LOL "don't drink, don't smoke, blah blah blah" ound: On that note, I think I'll mention having a drink to my pharmacist this week on my weekly pick up (sad, they all know me by name, AND GUCCI for that matter! ound because I'm curious what he'll say, I have a feeling he'll raise his eyebrow and tell me "no way, honey!"

One of my meds, is on a TV commercial for mass tort lawsuits, you know, the "if a loved one or someone you know has died from _____, call this number___" and I always nudge my husband and tell him to get his loot if I keel over, LOL, he's not finding that joke so funny.


----------



## marjrc

Kathy wrote:* "If nothing else, the forum members present will for sure be taking over the bar!!! Or, we could all meet in Ryan's room??"*

Do you think we should let Marija in on this, or just surprise her and all show up?!! LMBO

I agree that we didn't get to see some of you ladies on the committees, so hopefully we will this time around. That would be great! 

Kara, we don't even need alcohol to have a good time I'm sure! :whoo:


----------



## Missy

I just spent 3 hours investigating vacation ideas to extend nationals into a vacation for me and the boys (DH included) and something about the date was bothering me...I have jury duty on the 19th and I have already postponed it once!!! ghrrrrrr. But I am starting to plan for Nationals in CA 2010 now.


----------



## casperkeep

I am getting really excited but know we have awhile though. I really hope things will be alright so I can go hubby said he may get layed off again for another five or six weeks not sure. He is soo sweet though because he said that we wont take a family vacation because he knows I really want to go to Nationals. Plus my sister maybe in North Carolina and I will be going there to visit as well. We shall see how this economy goes!!


----------



## Kathy

marjrc said:


> Kara, we don't even need alcohol to have a good time I'm sure! :whoo:


:der::der::laugh::laugh:ummmm, speak for yourself girlfriend!!! We will for sure have a good time, but boy do those margarita's make it even better!


----------



## Leeann

Shoot Missy I am bummed you are not going to make it this year  Oh well I guess we will just have to have an extra playdate when I get back so I can tell you all about it.


----------



## marjrc

Kathy, I just LOVE those "are you crazy??" emoticons!!! LMBO O.k., o.k......... so SOME booze can help, sure. :biggrin1: 

Megan, your hubby is a keeper!!! 

Oh no, Missy! I'm not 100% sure I'm going either, but if I go, it would have been so great to meet you! Hubby's job situation isn't so sure nowadays either and we have this big family trip we're trying to organize, so ..... sigh....... I have to keep HOPING I can still wing it!


----------



## mellowbo

*HEY!!*

Missy, all you need to do is postpone your jury duty one more time.
Marj, no excuses will be granted! 
See you both there. :biggrin1:
Carole
xxoox


----------



## Kathy

Missy said:


> I have jury duty on the 19th and I have already postponed it once!!! ghrrrrrr.


OH NO YOU DON'T MISSY!!!! All you have to do is show up for jury duty on the 19th, tell them you have a judging assignment in Chicago and won't be able to serve at this time!!!! eace:

Seriously though, you still could come if you came in on the 20th. What if you tell them you have airline tickets and can't get a refund?

I am surprised they notify you so far in advance. Out here we get very little notice when we are called for jury duty!


----------



## hartman studio

Oh my... I wasn't going to go this year, but reading all this makes me REALLY want to go. After all, I missed the auction and the Saturday festivities last year- so I'd like to see those this time and I missed meeting lots of people that came in on Friday. I have plenty of frequent flier miles- so it would just be hotel( oh and food, booze(very important), shopping(also very important)-hmmm, maybe I could do without food??!!
I don't think DH would like to go and he could stay with the furbabies. I'll have to talk with him. Ohhhh, Laurie......... maybe you need to have a chat with him again!!!


----------



## Laurief

I am up for it - just give me his number !!!!!!! I have a feeling he thinks I am a crazy nut anyway - ound:

I would love to have you come for longer than last year. We would have a blast!!!!!


----------



## casperkeep

Laurie you know I love ya but you are a crazy nut...hahahaha!!! 
Jocelyn I hope you are able to come as I enjoyed hanging out with you....it was too short of a visit.


----------



## Janizona

I will be there!!


----------



## BeverlyA

Hooooray Janet!


----------



## Havtahava

Yay Janet!


----------



## Judy A

Yea Janet...my Doc is from Jeanne's Emmy who I believe came from you. I wish I could bring him along so you could see him. It will be nice to meet you.


----------



## margaretandluigi

I am purposefully naive in all things AKC, but am I reading the schedule right that they are not doing ANY performance events (agility, obedience, rally, lap sitting...) at the national?


----------



## Havtahava

There will be Obedience and Rally, but no Agility. What is lap sitting?


----------



## margaretandluigi

I figured I was reading something wrong.

Well, my JRT and Cairn both do go-to-ground. My BC herds. (Well actually she runs away from the sheep but she should herd.) I wasn't sure what the specialty of the Havanese should be. Although if Desilu is the indicator, its NOT lap sitting but possibly paper shredding...


----------



## Havtahava

I have a couple Blue-Ribbon Shredders too, so I understand.


----------



## Beamer

Just over 6 months to go..............

Anyone else coming or not coming anymore? I want to update my list on the first post of this thread.

Ryan


----------



## Tiff

I will be there with Desi and Tico, we are members of the Windy City Havanese Club which is the local host club!


----------



## Laurief

Well turns out I am still coming, but have to leave early. I am going to come on Tuesday, but sadly I will miss the HCA dinner on Friday and have to fly to Missouri on Friday., My son is graduating from Combat Engineering school after basic training and I certainly cant miss that. so I hope that I win lots of prizes at the HRI auction!!


----------



## Gableshavs

I will be there this year. I'm hoping to bring DH Jody with me, but if he can't come I'm going to go with my puppy Papi who is now very nice BTW.
Paula Perlmutter


----------



## krmoulton

*Nationals*

My wife and I will be there with Cody and Ditto. Hope to meet all of you!


----------



## Laurief

Yahoo - Ryan - add them to the list!! That is great that so many are coming this year - it is going to be a blast!


----------



## peluitohavanese

Woo hoo!! We will be there! Got my room and am countin' the days.


----------



## BeverlyA

We're going to need our own floor! It's going to be terrific!

Beverly


----------



## marjrc

Laurief said:


> Well turns out I am still coming, but have to leave early. I am going to come on Tuesday, but sadly I will miss the HCA dinner on Friday and have to fly to Missouri on Friday., My son is graduating from Combat Engineering school after basic training and I certainly cant miss that. so I hope that I win lots of prizes at the HRI auction!!


Oh Laurie, that sucks! I mean, I understand, but it still sucks. lol

As far as hubby is concerned, I won't be able to go. Finances are tight and with the inlaws' 50th cruise this summer, well... it isn't cheap! :frusty: I agree, but still.... Don't tell him, but part of me secretly hopes the inlaws will categorically refuse to go on a cruise and we might end up with a cheaper getaway. Then, maybe, just maybe I can swing the hotel costs in Chicago! :whoo:

Oh yeah. I'm also planning a huge garage sale early summer. Think I can raise enough dough?! :suspicious: ound:


----------



## Lina

Oh no, Marj! I was so hoping to get to meet you.


----------



## Jane

Lina said:


> Oh no, Marj! I was so hoping to get to meet you.


Me too, Marj!


----------



## Julie

Well Marj------you better sell alot on your garage sale so you can come! Even the actual garage if you have to!ound:


----------



## Beamer

I agree Marj! You should try and make it! Drive if you have to!! 

Ryan


----------



## Scooter's Family

marjrc said:


> Oh yeah. I'm also planning a huge garage sale early summer. Think I can raise enough dough?! :suspicious: ound:


Tell hubby you're going to sell all of HIS stuff, I'll bet the money will suddenly be available for Chicago!:biggrin1:


----------



## Scooter's Family

Oh and Marj, I sold the house at my last garage sale!


----------



## ama0722

Marj- everytime I don't spend money on something I just tell DH it is towards my Chicago fund. My SIL was visiting last week and she needed quarters for a newspaper and she went into my jar and I heard DH say "uh oh watch out that is Ama's Chicago fund!"  He is well prepared!


----------



## danak

Marj I'll bet there are some out there who want to share a room . Come on Marj, too many people will be disappointed. 

I'm really working getting my new knee ready, I'm going to be there unless things get so bad that I'm the one selling newspapers or apples or pencils on the corner. HA

Not on the forum much but have been following the rescue of the mill pups. I find myself sitting before my monitor crying. The Nationals have become so much more important to me now because I want to meet and personally thank Karen Grant. She and those angels who are fostering have done what my heart would but I can't. How does one ever thank these people. Poor Laurie has to suffer my calls. Everyday at least once sometimes twice I am driven to call just to see how things are going.

I have one mill rescue and another backyard breeder dog and they present such unique problems, I see a book happening on this topic as we seem (thank god) to be rescuing more and more mill dogs. Some of the behaviors I'm reading about, Oliver has never gotten over, others he gave up quickly. Itsy on the other hand has her own behaviors that have not changed. She seems to have had to scramble/maybe fight for her food so she totally dominates both food dishes. She is also, unlike picky eater Olie, a little porker. She seems to want to eat it all just in case there is no more. Huuum, maybe she got that from me.

Can't wait to see you all!

Dana


----------



## marjrc

I WANT to be there, believe me! I don't even want to admit that maybe I can't go, so I'm always thinking about ways to ease the financial burden. You guys are funny! ound: (and very sweet!) I won't be selling the house nor the garage, because that's MY space in there! It's my studio and I'd hate to lose it! LOL 

I'm working on it, I'm working on it. Will find a way ..... though, no way am I going to drive there, Ryan! :suspicious:


----------



## Kathy

ama0722 said:


> Marj- everytime I don't spend money on something I just tell DH it is towards my Chicago fund. My SIL was visiting last week and she needed quarters for a newspaper and she went into my jar and I heard DH say "uh oh watch out that is Ama's Chicago fund!"  He is well prepared!


LOL, I am so glad you have DH trained now. He knows he best not mess with national week or else, right? LOL


----------



## Kathy

peluitohavanese said:


> Woo hoo!! We will be there! Got my room and am countin' the days.


Finally I will get to meet in person the infamous Arlene!!!!! <grin> You best share a margarita with me!!!


----------



## earfax

I will be going yipeee


----------



## irishnproud2b

I have a stupid question: where do I go to get details (dates, agenda, entrance fee, etc) on the Nationals? I've never been to one. I found this forum only months ago. Since I live 90 miles southeast of Chicago, I'd like to go at least one of the days (how many days are there?) Thanks for your help. I'll be wearing my hav pin from Julie! :becky:


----------



## tootle

You should find the info that you need here 
http://havanese.org/national-specialty
The premium list with entry fees, etc. won't be available until closer to time.
Hope to see you there!


----------



## irishnproud2b

Thank you! I wouldn't be bringing my havs or staying at the hotel. Is there an entrance fee for attending? My DH wants to go too.


----------



## tootle

I don't remember there being an entrance fee.


----------



## ls-indy

I'm a strong maybe....just started working on DH this week.... and I think he was mostly positive....


----------



## Jennifer Clevenger

ls-indy said:


> I'm a strong maybe....just started working on DH this week.... and I think he was mostly positive....


That is great.... I hope you can come and give me the good luck you gave me in Indy!!!!! Plus, we get to hang out together.


----------



## casperkeep

That would be awesome if you guys came. I am going the whole week...you will have a blast. Please let us know if you are going!!!


----------



## Havtahava

Kathleen, there is no entrance fee. There is only a fee if you want one of the reserved seats (better viewing). I hope we get to meet you there.

When we get the registration form done, we'll post it here so you can still sign up for anything you'd like to do - the dinners, or whatever.


----------



## BeverlyA

I know there are fee's for the dinners and seminars, and there may have been a small registration fee, but I can't imagine you would have to pay to come and watch for a day.
I would say the more the merrier! :tea:
Can't wait to see you there!
Beverly


----------



## Havtahava

No registration fee.


----------



## miko

We live in Chicago and would love to come and watch. Are we allowed to bring our two boys?


----------



## Gableshavs

Children are welcome. There is even a child's choice for the dinner. I'm bringing my son, although he may be missing two days of school, I think he'll benefit from visiting Chicago as there's so much to see and do. Also there are junior handlers who will be showing their dogs.


----------



## irnfit

I'm a probably. Got my air miles, so it's just the cost of a room and food (and whatever little goodies I get my hands on). Don't know if DH is coming along. I'm not bringing the furbabies. DD will be watching them.


----------



## Scooter's Family

Michele-That's what I did. I'm looking forward to having a few days of peace in a hotel room all by myself!


----------



## Mraymo

miko said:


> We live in Chicago and would love to come and watch. Are we allowed to bring our two boys?


Do you mean numan or dogs? Dogs (and human kids) are allowed. I am hoping to go, I have my room booked and will probably bring Izzy (and maybe human son and DH).


----------



## BeverlyA

I'm so excited so many Forum members are coming!!!

I just saw that the "Worlds Oldest Grooming Show" is being held the previous week in Chicago and I would love to go to that, but that's just not possible. 

If anyone is going to be in Chicago early, or lives close by, it's the Jerry Schinbergs All American Grooming Show, August 13-16 at the Westin North Shore. I bet there are tons of goodies there!

Beth and I have our plane tickets and will be flying in to O'Hare on Tues morning at 7AM!

Beverly


----------



## Havtahava

Not to be a party pooper, but just for the record, we've been working on the premium list for this year and unentered dogs are technically not allowed.


----------



## dboudreau

I've sent in the application for Delilah's AKC registration, so I'm one step closer to going.


----------



## Mraymo

Sorry about that Kimberly. I thought they were allowed at the seminars but not at the actual shows.


----------



## marjrc

Debbie!! Michele!! Oh, I SOOOOOO have to go !!! :juggle:


----------



## Beamer

Deb, thats cool! Will she be AKC registered in time?

Ryan


----------



## Havtahava

Mraymo said:


> Sorry about that Kimberly. I thought they were allowed at the seminars but not at the actual shows.


Marianne, you're correct on that one. So long as the dog is occupied and off the hotel floor, they are allowed at the seminars. It's the show where they are not supposed to be there and could be asked to leave.

Debbie, it's about time!!! LOL


----------



## BeverlyA

Oh Deb, I would love to see you AND your gorgeous kids!


----------



## danak

Well I told you that Marj, a long time ago.!


----------



## Julie

OMG! This is getting so "REAL"..........I just booked my room!

I'll be arriving Wed. and staying till Sunday.


(Debbie--you MUST COME with Miss Delilah!) She's "my" girl you know!:wink:


----------



## Leeann

Julie said:


> OMG! This is getting so "REAL"..........I just booked my room!
> 
> I'll be arriving Wed. and staying till Sunday.
> 
> (Debbie--you MUST COME with Miss Delilah!) She's "my" girl you know!:wink:


----------



## marjrc

:whoo: arty: :thumb:


----------



## moxie

Who is bringing their furbaby? babies?


----------



## earfax

Mraymo said:


> Do you mean numan or dogs? Dogs (and human kids) are allowed. I am hoping to go, I have my room booked and will probably bring Izzy (and maybe human son and DH).


my dh is coming but I am on the fence on whether to bring my furbabies. I am wondering if it pricey to fly them.


----------



## Scooter's Family

Since this is my first one, I'm coming by myself! No kids, no husband and no doggies! My husband may come with me for part of the time, he'll decide closer to the time. I wouldn't want to leave the dogs crated in the room all the time and I've never flown with a dog before.


----------



## Julie

I hope all you guys "hang out" and chatter with me in my booth! I'll be tied up there most of the time I think.....


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie

*Whoohoo! Julie you go girl!*

Congratulations, you will be loved by all! You have to raise your prices though a bit!


----------



## Scooter's Family

Why don't you tell us all what you're going to have in your booth??? :boink:


----------



## Julie

:tape: I'm hoping to have nothing left as quick as possible so I can "chill" out!


----------



## Julie

Rikidaisy said:


> Congratulations, you will be loved by all! You have to raise your prices though a bit!


Are you gonna come Linda?:ear:


----------



## Scooter's Family

Well I don't arrive until Thursday! What if you've run out by then??? :Cry:


----------



## Julie

I know I'll have stuff left Ann...no worries. I don't even set up till Wednesday after 3:00........so there will be plenty.


----------



## Julie

Ann,
If there is something specific you are looking for,let me know and I'll see what I can do ok?


----------



## Scooter's Family

I'd have to know what you're going to have Julie! Photos would sure help!!! LOL


----------



## Lina

I booked my flight today! :whoo: I get there Wednesday late morning and leave Sunday afternoon. I already had the hotel room from a while ago, but now with the flight paid for it seems a lot more real. I'm very excited and can't wait to see you all!


----------



## Julie

I can give you a general idea---

I will have wood items....leash holders,maybe a grooming box or planter(these are in drawing form as of yet),RLH sign etc.....You guys know me as a sewer here,but I'm really a wood crafter for the last 15+ years.

Pillows,pins etc.


----------



## Lina

Julie, I'm looking forward to seeing what you're going to have!


----------



## irishnproud2b

Julie, I can't wait to see your "wares," especially since the pins are so beautiful! 
Since I live about 90 miles from Lombard, I am going to take a day off work and go. Is there a certain day better than another? When I first heard there might be a grooming day, I had planned on coming then, but that's no longer an option. Since I have to take the day off work, I will come back on the weekend, too. DH wants to come with me at least one of the days, but we're leaving our furkids home.


----------



## Jane

Lina said:


> I booked my flight today! :whoo: I get there Wednesday late morning and leave Sunday afternoon. I already had the hotel room from a while ago, but now with the flight paid for it seems a lot more real. I'm very excited and can't wait to see you all!


Yayyyy! I am looking forward to Nationals. It is getting more real with each passing week!! I arrive late afternoon Wed and leave Sunday morning.


----------



## BeverlyA

Elizabeth, I recently flew with Emma and it was an extra $100 each way, and that was the cheapest airline for pets in my area. Many airlines now charge $150 per pet each way and some airlines that allowed dogs in cabins before no longer do. 

Beverly


----------



## Scooter's Family

Julie-I can't wait to see everything you bring!!!


----------



## Leeann

Scooter's Family said:


> Julie-I can't wait to see everything you bring!!!


I cant wait either


----------



## earfax

this is my first time . What do u do at the Nationals???


----------



## marjrc

Oh Lina, I'm so envious!! I, too, booked my hotel room a long time ago, since you can cancel easily almost at the last minute. Flight, though, is another story..... sigh..... If I do go, I can save a bundle flying with Jet Blue out of Vermont, so just crossing my fingers that I can make it work. 

Julie, of course you'll have lots of people to gab with at your booth! You'll be busy too and if you do sell everything sooner than later, you can sit by the ring and ooohhh and aaahh over all those pretty Havs. Fun! 

I would recommend NOT bringing your own Havs, but that's me. You will have to keep them off the floors or with belly bands, keep them in crates when they're in the room and make sure they dont' bark too much. You'll want to keep checking in on them so might miss out on events... I don't know...... I guess that now that my kids are older teens, I just want getaways for me, MOI and myself! LOL


----------



## marjrc

Kimberly, I can't remember if you already said.... but will there be reserved seating by the ring(s)?


----------



## marjrc

Elizabeth, check this thread out: http://havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=8479 
*
"Why go to the National?"*

FUN!


----------



## Jane

Marj! Are you coming?!?!?!?!


----------



## marjrc

I'm still not sure, Jane. I'm feeling guilty spending the money, esp. for the hotel room, but at the same time, I NEED to go. O.k., so I *WANT* to go, not need to, but you know..... tomayto tomahto. :wink:

Maybe all the forum members that I'm meeting on Sat. can convince hubby that the trip to Chicago is worth every penny. HA ! lol


----------



## casperkeep

Marj I hope you go...I love being around you...sooo much fun!!
I cant wait for Nationals to see all my freinds!!! We will all have soo much fun!


----------



## Havtahava

marjrc said:


> Kimberly, I can't remember if you already said.... but will there be reserved seating by the ring(s)?


Yes.


----------



## Leeann

marjrc said:


> I'm still not sure, Jane. I'm feeling guilty spending the money, esp. for the hotel room, but at the same time, I NEED to go. O.k., so I *WANT* to go, not need to, but you know..... tomayto tomahto. :wink:
> 
> Maybe all the forum members that I'm meeting on Sat. can convince hubby that the trip to Chicago is worth every penny. HA ! lol


Marj if your DH want to golf Sat. morning with Brad he is going to have to listen to me Friday night. Then when he gets to the Pawty he will have to listen to the others that are going.

Kimberly is Kathy doing the seating again this year? I would be happy to get a list of all forum members together again when the time comes.


----------



## Havtahava

Kathy's been helping me on a lot of other things, so you may want to ask her directly.

By the way, I won't be around here much for the next couple of weeks, so if any questions get posted here, I'll probably miss them. Several of you know how to reach me otherwise, so feel free to catch me elsewhere and I'll reply. I'm buried and the forum is bottom of my list of places to get online right now.


----------



## Leeann

I will check in with her Kimberly. I'm sure the next couple of months are going to have a lot of crazy times for you. I hope you take some time for yourself to relax a little, we need you in tip top shape in Aug.


----------



## Scooter's Family

This is getting so exciting!!! I'm nervous but can't wait!


----------



## casperkeep

I am really excited for Nationals. I will get to see my Savannah for the first time since her adoption. I cant wait to hug her see how she is doing. I have talked to them and they say she is such a joy....which she really is.


----------



## Scooter's Family

That's great Megan, how nice for you to see that she's healthy and happy with her adoptive family.


----------



## BeverlyA

Ann, no need to be nervous,
this will be my 3rd National, and all the Forum people are every bit as nice in person as they are on-line!

Think of it as a chance to relax, meet some new friends, see some beautiful dogs and maybe do a bit of shopping at Julies booth! :tea: 
I only wish they came twice a year!

Beverly


----------



## Evye's Mom

BeverlyA said:


> Ann, no need to be nervous,
> this will be my 3rd National, and all the Forum people are every bit as nice in person as they are on-line!
> 
> Think of it as a chance to relax, meet some new friends, see some beautiful dogs and maybe do a bit of shopping at Julies booth! :tea:
> I only wish they came twice a year!
> 
> Beverly


Awww. I am so jealous but already excited for all of you that are attending. Marj, I sure hope you get to go.


----------



## Julie

Marj----you simply MUSTgo to Chicago in August. It is an absolute REQUIREMENT! It will probably be YEARS AND YEARS before I'll ever get to go to another one. Seriously...I'm not kidding....and I know this is my only time I'll probably ever get to meet you. Please come if it is at all possible.

? :drama: How can I go on without meeting _The Forum Goddess_ ? :drama:


----------



## Cheryl

I am looking at my options. If I were to attend, does anybody need a room mate?


----------



## Carol

Just a FYI. Effective June 1st for travel June 17th or later, Southwest Airlines will begin accepting pets on their flights!!!!!!! The charge will be $75.00 each way. They fly into Midway here in Chicago and have always been my airline of choice. :whoo:


----------



## Scooter's Family

Sharlene-You come too!!! Please? It would be so much fun!

I can't wait to see what Julie has in her booth...and finally meet her!


----------



## Laurief

*I AM SO UPSET!!!!*

:hurt::hurt: I am sorry to say that I will NOT be able to go to National this year!! I am so upset but my son is graduating from Basic Training and Combat Engineering school that weekend. They have a family "thing" Friday am and then graduation on Saturday. No use for me to come Tuesday, when I will miss the HRI dinner, HCA auction and dinner & the Rescue parade. 
I cannot believe that I am going to miss this year! I wanted to meet Julie, and hang with all my friends and of course - see the pups. But, I guess it will not be this year!! I am so sad!!
Laurie


----------



## Julie

Oh no Laurie!:faint:

Darn it!:rant: Why does it all have to happen on the same weekend!:rant:
I am bummed.....


----------



## Laurief

Me too!! Cause you all know how much I loves havs!! haha
I have not gotten the formal packet from the army yet, but the website shows that it is the weekend for the graduation! I am SOOOOOO bummed!!


----------



## Leeann

OHHHH NOOOOO Laurie, I was so looking forward to spending some time together again.


----------



## Evye's Mom

Scooter's Family said:


> Sharlene-You come too!!! Please? It would be so much fun!
> 
> I can't wait to see what Julie has in her booth...and finally meet her!


I will check into to the dates and specifics. DH travels so I would have to have him take vacation time to be here for the "kids." They are babies and no way could I board them yet. It nearly June so doubtful I could pull this off this quick period of time...but it sounds like so MUCH fun and I will give it a shot.


----------



## Evye's Mom

Oh Laurie, I am so sorry you have this scheduling conflict. I know how much you hate having to miss it...but congratulations to your son.


----------



## irishnproud2b

I have never been to a national specialty, or any dog show for that matter. I am thrilled that it is in my state this year and close enough to drive back and forth. But, like I mentioned earlier, I can probably only take 1 day off work, then come on the weekend too. Does anyone have a suggestion as to what day I should choose?


----------



## casperkeep

Laurie.....:Cry::hurt:
I am sooooo bummed that you will not be there. Who am I going to go shopping with......really.....Jennifer and Leeann will tell me you dont need that but you understand!!!!! LoLoLoLoL!! I am very proud of your son and glad that you will be there to support him. I will just have to shop for the both of us.


----------



## Scooter's Family

casperkeep said:


> Who am I going to go shopping with......really.....Jennifer and Leeann will tell me you dont need that but you understand!!!!!


Megan-I'll call you the moment I arrive! You and I will get along great, I'll enable you and you can enable me. Remember, it's not something we want for our dogs, it's something our dogs NEED!

Sharlene-It's not until August. I'm going on Thursday and coming home on Sunday so it would only be a few days. Can't you get someone to dogsit for you? Think of the ideas you'd get for stuff you could then go home and make?!?!?


----------



## BeverlyA

Kathleen,

I have been to 2 Nationals, but only a couple other dog shows than that so I'm no expert. Do you know if there is anything or anyone special that you want to see? If you don't take the day off, does that mean you won't come in the evening? Thursday evening is the HRI reception with their auctions/drawings which I love. Friday evening is the HCA auction and dinner, so that may make a difference to you.
Also, I believe the agility and obedience are on Thursday if that's something you'd like to see.

Can't wait to meet you there!

Laurie, I'm soooo disappointed that you won't be making it this year, but I'm also so proud of your son and know that will be a most special memory for you.

Beverly


----------



## marjrc

Oh nooooooo, Laurie!!! What terrible timing!! Oh man.  I mean, it's great about your son and everything, but you know us! We are passionate about our gatherings!!  lol

Total bummer. :Cry:


----------



## earfax

marjrc said:


> Elizabeth, check this thread out: http://havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=8479
> *
> "Why go to the National?"*
> 
> FUN!


Is there a schedule to know when the dinners parade and seminars are? we are getting there on thursday morning and leaving friday . i hope I dont miss too much


----------



## irishnproud2b

Thank you Beverly. Looks like I'll have to rethink this. I'm going to see if I can get Thursday and Friday, but won't know for awhile. Those 2 days and Saturday look too good to miss! DH wants to go, too!:dance: And we can't miss those evenings, although we are party poopers if they last too long One of the best parts that I don't want to miss is the rescue parade!!


----------



## BeverlyA

Elizabeth, I just checked on the HCA home page, www.Havanese.org and if you go there, then check for National Specialty Information, it has a schedule and lots of other information.

Check out the hotel, it looks really nice.

Beverly


----------



## Beamer

Laure, To bad you cannot make it this year! I'm sure lots and lots of people will miss you...

Ryan


----------



## Julie

Think of the ideas you'd get for stuff you could then go home and make?!?!?[/QUOTE]



Oh gosh----I hate people who do that! To have an idea stolen is not "new" to me,but in my mind it is a form of "rape"--"a rape of the mind" and certainly not flattery....From a crafter who has set up at many many shows all over Illinois and Iowa. I have heard it all....and this is bringing back really crappy memories for me! :brick:uke::brick:uke:

I think I need a time out! :becky:


----------



## Scooter's Family

Uh oh Julie, I said that! :redface: I'm sorry!!! I was just trying to talk Sharlene into going. 

Please forgive me, didn't mean to upset anyone. :sorry:


----------



## Thumper

Laurie, you aren't going!?  :Cry::Cry::Cry: Any chance the scheduling conflict will UN-conflict? 

Julie, you should check into copyrighting your art, it will deter people from copying (atleast some people) I think it is decently affordable (under $50?) if you file online electronically with a picture/jpg. :kiss:


----------



## earfax

We have purchased our tickets for the flight!!


----------



## Laurief

Kara, I think the only way it will Un-conflict would be if his unit is behind in some way and need to complete another week of training. Chances are really really slim as he is in the Engineering Corps and these kids have been away since May 5th, so I am sure they will do all they can to graduate in time! I am so bummed - what what can I do?????


----------



## Kathy

Laurief said:


> :hurt::hurt: I am sorry to say that I will NOT be able to go to National this year!! I am so upset but my son is graduating from Basic Training and Combat Engineering school that weekend. They have a family "thing" Friday am and then graduation on Saturday. No use for me to come Tuesday, when I will miss the HRI dinner, HCA auction and dinner & the Rescue parade.
> I cannot believe that I am going to miss this year! I wanted to meet Julie, and hang with all my friends and of course - see the pups. But, I guess it will not be this year!! I am so sad!!
> Laurie


NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO, that is NOT what I wanted to read!!! Dang it, is this your way of getting out of buying me a drink????? <grin>

Well, the good news is: Your son can NEVER accuse you of putting the dogs before him!!!! LOLOLOL


----------



## Laurief

Well Kathy, you are right, since I hear that statement ALL the time, I guess in this case, he cannot say I put the dogs ahead of him!! So I guess I will owe you 2 drinks next year!!


----------



## Julie

Oh Laurie--I am so disappointed.... I think I'll send some prayers they posted the wrong weekend or something.....


----------



## mellowbo

Laurie, it there anyway you could go for the beginning and then go directly to the graduation? Who cares what you will miss, (JK of course) we don't want to miss you!!
Carole


----------



## Thumper

Question:

When does the Application/attendance form come out in the Magazine? The next issue? When does that one head out?

Kara

~ Flight is BOOKED. We are taking South-worst since they just started accepting dogs and it is the only airline with a direct outta here, everything else layovers in Atlanta... See ya Thursday afternoon!


----------



## Scooter's Family

Kara-You could have hung out with me and Amanda while we waited for our flights!


----------



## Thumper

LOL~ You guys have a layover in Atlanta? What is the deal with that place, You can barely fly anywhere in the South without having to spend an hour or two in Atlanta! lol

I would've....we were just thinking it would be easier on Gucci to do a direct, if it was just me and DH, we'd likely book the cheapest flight.


----------



## Scooter's Family

I live here and Amanda's planning to fly out of here.


----------



## danak

Can anyone remind me how to get a reserved seat at the ring? 
Dana


----------



## Beamer

Dana,

Think you will have to wait until the premium list comes out!

Ryan


----------



## ama0722

What time is the regional specialty on Thursday or is the schedule out on things and I am not looking in the right place? I am trying to book my flight but now wondering what time it should be so I don't miss anything good?


----------



## Kathy

ama0722 said:


> What time is the regional specialty on Thursday or is the schedule out on things and I am not looking in the right place? I am trying to book my flight but now wondering what time it should be so I don't miss anything good?


Fly in on Wednesday, that way you won't miss anything happening on Thursday! Besides, Sarah and I arrive on Monday and we will be lonely!


----------



## ama0722

Kathy said:


> Fly in on Wednesday, that way you won't miss anything happening on Thursday! Besides, Sarah and I arrive on Monday and we will be lonely!


I can't... dang school!!! Are you leaving on Sunday and what time?


----------



## rdanielle

I'll be there with my mom & Sophie..possibly Mimi. Anyone else bringing their Havs thats not showing?


----------



## Julie

Ryan--:boink:you should update your list on the front!

It's not like you have a calendar to do or anything!ound:


----------



## Thumper

Sorry for redundancy...Is the Summer Hotline coming soon with the registration info? Anyone know? 

TIA~


----------



## Havtahava

Kara, the registration form was just published today, so it will most likely not be in the Hotline. Go directly to www.havanese.org and click on the tab marked "National Specialty" and then click on the link called "2009 Specialty Schedule" (or something similar). The registration packet is linked at the top of that page.

It is also temporarily listed on the front page of the HCA web site.


----------



## Havtahava

Dana & Ryan, look at the message above to Kara. The reserved seating is only available on the registration form. 

*KEEP IN MIND: * Please only use *one registration form per person*. You can send in multiple registration forms with one payment, but each person needs their own registration form for accuracy and tracking.


----------



## Scooter's Family

This is my first show...can somebody tell me what I need to register for?


----------



## Kathy

Scooter's Family said:


> This is my first show...can somebody tell me what I need to register for?


Anything you want to attend other then the dog show.


----------



## Scooter's Family

But what do all of you guys go to? I don't want to pay for something and then find out nobody else is going.


----------



## Laurief

*Please tell me*

Who is planning on getting to National early this year?? I got there last year and they were already out of sweatshirts that I wanted. Maybe I can convince that person to pick something up for me???????
Laurie


----------



## casperkeep

I will get you one....although I am soooo going to miss you:Cry:


----------



## marjrc

Ann, check out the 'why go to national' thread that Ryan started a while ago. I have no idea in which part of the forum it is though... 

Last year, forum members pretty much went to all the events - HRI or is it HCA? auction, buffet, awards banquet and of course sat by the ring for all the showings.


----------



## Scooter's Family

So to make it easy on myself I should just sign up for everything right Marj?!?!? LOL


----------



## Havtahava

You're catching on, Ann! LOL

Is there anything you see on the registration list that you are not sure about? Maybe if you ask about those, we can better answer any questions you have.


----------



## Scooter's Family

I will look it over and ask specific questions, sorry to be so generic. I'm really getting excited about it all though!!!


----------



## BeverlyA

Kimberly,
This might have been covered already, but there was a thread asking about vendors. Can you give us some hints as to who you expect? Thanks!

Beverly


----------



## Thumper

Havtahava said:


> Kara, the registration form was just published today, so it will most likely not be in the Hotline. Go directly to www.havanese.org and click on the tab marked "National Specialty" and then click on the link called "2009 Specialty Schedule" (or something similar). The registration packet is linked at the top of that page.
> 
> It is also temporarily listed on the front page of the HCA web site.


Thank you! ~~ I was sort of panicked wondering if I had lost the Hotline with the form in it~~ I want to get all of this taken care of and paid for ASAP. So I can just relax and go!


----------



## Havtahava

Beverly, our vendor chair may be able to help on that, but I'll see if I can peek at that info today. I'm a little buried with things at the moment, so no promises.


----------



## Mraymo

Where is everyone flying into? Midway or O'Hare? I think I read that Midway is closer but I'm wondering how far O'Hare is and if it's easy to catch a cab to the hotel?


----------



## Scooter's Family

I'm flying into O'Hare and I'm going to book the car service. Only $25, so worth it!


----------



## Leeann

Marianne, on the hotel site it says O'Hare is close only 12 miles away. I am flying into O'Hare.


----------



## Jane

Scooter's Family said:


> I'm flying into O'Hare and I'm going to book the car service. Only $25, so worth it!


Ann, which service are you booking?

I'm flying into O'Hare also and looking into shuttles to get to/from the hotel.


----------



## Mraymo

Okay, I don't know why I thought someone said it was easier and closer to fly into Midway. Ann - Thanks for the pricing info. I'm thining I'll fly in on Thursday morning. I know I'll miss the seminar but I don't want to have to worry about where Josh will go while Dave's at work for to many days.


----------



## Scooter's Family

What time Marianne? I arrive at 12:17, we could share the ride to the hotel if you're around that time.


----------



## Scooter's Family

Jane said:


> Ann, which service are you booking?
> 
> I'm flying into O'Hare also and looking into shuttles to get to/from the hotel.


I'm using the one that was listed on the registration form. I can't think of the name but I think it was on the first page.


----------



## BeverlyA

The shuttle service listed is Windy City Limousines, 847-916-9300

25$ for first person, 10$ for each person after. 6AM-7PM rates higher after 7PM


We are flying into O'Hare at 7:30AM on Tues. arty: I wanted to make sure I didn't miss anything!

Beverly


----------



## Scooter's Family

That's a reasonable rate. I love car services instead of taxis.

You're gonna be there early! Hope I don't miss anything good!


----------



## BeverlyA

My friend Beth and I are going to do some sightseeing around downtown on Tuesday, then I'm going to the seminar on Wed.

Isn't anyone else going to the seminar? :ear:

Beverly


----------



## Mraymo

Ann - I haven't booked my flight yet. I'll let you know when I do, if the timing is right we can ride over to the hotel together.


----------



## Jane

Thanks Ann and Beverly. I somehow missed that shuttle info on the reg form! I will look again.


----------



## Julie

Jane---are you gonna bring my "main squeeze" with you? Please?:ear:

sending kisses to him :kiss: pet-pet :kiss: pet-pet


----------



## Jane

Julie said:


> Jane---are you gonna bring my "main squeeze" with you? Please?:ear:
> 
> sending kisses to him :kiss: pet-pet :kiss: pet-pet


Oh, Julie, you are too sweet. Your main squeeze Lincoln boy is just too big for air travel!! BUT, if you can make it to northern CA for the National in 2010, you can definitely meet him and sink your hands into his triple thick coat!!


----------



## marjrc

I'll hop on that same plane next year, then! I would love to meet you and your pooches, Jane.


----------



## Scooter's Family

Marj-You better be hopping on a lane: to Chicago!


----------



## rdanielle

BeverlyA said:


> My friend Beth and I are going to do some sightseeing around downtown on Tuesday, then I'm going to the seminar on Wed.
> 
> Isn't anyone else going to the seminar? :ear:
> 
> Beverly


The Reproduction or CERF seminar?
I'm going to try to hit both, definitely going to the Reproduction seminar.


----------



## Jane

marjrc said:


> I'll hop on that same plane next year, then! I would love to meet you and your pooches, Jane.


It's a deal, Marj!! Lincoln WILL fit in my car (just not under a plane seat)!


----------



## Julie

Oh,I so hope I can come to CA. next year and actually give your Lincoln a big hug. I love him with his "bedroom eyes". He is quite a cool hav....

Marj--you better show up this year in Chicago! :boink:lane::boink:


----------



## mintchip

Julie said:


> Oh,I so hope I can come to CA. next year and actually give your Lincoln a big hug. I love him with his "bedroom eyes". He is quite a cool hav....
> 
> Marj--you better show up this year in Chicago! :boink:lane::boink:


Looking forward to seeing both of you (Julie and Marj) in SF


----------



## Julie

That would really be cool Sally. I would love that!:thumb:


----------



## Leeann

If anyone is doing reserve seating please go to this thread so we can all try and sit together.

http://havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=9152


----------



## Mraymo

Is there a place I can find the schedule for the dog shows? I'm looking for times of the different shows. I'm wondering if I should get up at 4:30 am and fly in early Thursday morning or if I would be okay getting in around 1:30PM.


----------



## Havtahava

The dog shows start at 8:00 on Thursday, Friday and Saturday. (Saturday starts with the parades and then goes into conformation.)


----------



## Mraymo

I finally booked my flight. I'm flying into Midway, I'll be in at 8AM Thursday morning. Now I need to send in my registration form.


----------



## Jane

Yay, Marianne - looking forward to meeting you. Are you bringing Izzy?


----------



## Mraymo

I think Izzy will stay home with Dave & Josh. I really wanted to bring her but from what I've read she would have to stay in the hotel room alot. I may still change my mind though.  I'm flying on Southwest so she can come if I do change my mind.


----------



## Leeann

Mraymo said:


> I finally booked my flight. I'm flying into Midway, I'll be in at 8AM Thursday morning. Now I need to send in my registration form.


:cheer2: I am so happy you are coming, let me know when you send your registration in so I can add it to my seating list.


----------



## Mraymo

Leeann - I think I'll pay using Paypal and then email it to her. I just have to decide which days I'm getting the boxed lunch. As soon as I do, I'll let you know. I'm so excited to go. I can't wait to see (and meet) everyone. I know it will be a blast. Everyone is going to the Friday and Saturday night dinner, right? What should I wear for the dinner's? Is it casual (i.e. a sundress) or a little more formal?


----------



## Havtahava

Friday's dinner is pretty casual. Saturday's attire is recommended as "after five." It's a bit dressier that evening.

I'm looking forward to meeting you Marianne.


----------



## BeverlyA

Does anyone know if Patti from La Montana Havanese is going to be in Chicago? She had two wonderful dogs in Richmond last year, Rico and Mimi (?) sorry! and I know she had another beautiful puppy since then.
I had such a great time visiting with her, I really hope she makes it!

Beverly


----------



## marjrc

My airplane tix are booked, so looks like I'm going too ! :whoo::bounce::bounce::bounce:

Ryan, you need to update your first post.


----------



## BeverlyA

Yeah Marj!!! I'm so glad you can make it! :tea:

Beverly


----------



## Leeann

:cheer2: *MARJ* :cheer2:


----------



## Julie

:whoo::dance::thumb::whoo::dance::thumb:

:hug:ALRIGHT MARJ! LOOKING FORWARD TO GIVING A FRENCH CHICK A HUG!:hug:


----------



## marjrc

LOL French chick, huh?







My Iowan goosling friend! LMBO









I am soooooooo excited!! I get to meet so many more of you at this year's show and I can't wait.


----------



## Scooter's Family

YEAH MARJ!!! I don't know any Canadians so I'm excited!!!


----------



## danak

YEAH!


----------



## Scooter's Family

Marj-I sent you a message on FB!


----------



## earfax

marjrc said:


> LOL French chick, huh?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Iowan goosling friend! LMBO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am soooooooo excited!! I get to meet so many more of you at this year's show and I can't wait.


yeah cant wait to meet u


----------



## Julie

I remembered your post from last year Marj-----you said you'd be the fench chick carrying a bagette! LOL.


----------



## BeverlyA

Ohhhhhhhh, I wondered why you had your boa around that loaf of bread Marj!

Can't wait to meet you Elizabeth!

Beverly


----------



## marjrc

I forgot about that, Julie! lol

This will be me:










Or this... depending on the weather there. :biggrin1:


----------



## Thumper

YAYYY! Marj!!!!!!!! :tea::tea:

I really LOVE the self portrait you had done!  Lookin', hot girl!!  Although, I'd love to see you with a baquette too! lol


----------



## Mraymo

Thanks Kimberly. Looking forward to meeting you too.



Havtahava said:


> Friday's dinner is pretty casual. Saturday's attire is recommended as "after five." It's a bit dressier that evening.
> 
> I'm looking forward to meeting you Marianne.


----------



## Mraymo

Marj - I'm so happy you're going. We're going to have so much fun. I can't wait. It will be great to get together with everyone I've already met and to meet so many more that I haven't met yet. I always have a great time with my forum friends.  

Are you still going on the cruise?


----------



## Lina

For those of you who got a sweatshirt before: Are these women sizes or just Adult? I only ask because I'm usually a large in women's and a medium in men's/adult and not sure which I should go for? Anyone?


----------



## Havtahava

Carolina, Janet is using a different vendor this year so anyone who bought a sweatshirt in previous years wouldn't really know for this year. If it doesn't specify it on the order form, you may want to ask her directly. Her email address is on the form.


----------



## Lina

Thanks, Kimberly! It doesn't specify on the form so I'll e-mail her now.


----------



## earfax

Havtahava said:


> The dog shows start at 8:00 on Thursday, Friday and Saturday. (Saturday starts with the parades and then goes into conformation.)


Is that 8:00 pm??? Is there a dinner on thursday??? I am leaving on Saturday so I will miss that dinner


----------



## Havtahava

The shows start at 8:00*am* each day. There is an HRI reception on Thursday evening, but no scheduled dinner. Friday is the buffet dinner. Saturday is the HCA Awards dinner that is a bit more formal.


----------



## marjrc

I'm very excited too, Marianne! Even those people we've never met will seem 'familiar' so it's great. 

Lina, I'd go for larger rather than smaller. I find those things always end up shrinking a ton in the wash! lol


----------



## Beamer

Marj,

What day/time are you flying in at?

Ryan


----------



## dboudreau

Delilah and I will be coming too! Looking forward to meeting everyone in person. :tea:


----------



## BeverlyA

That's terrific Debbie!!!

Everyone please check the new thread I posted earlier tonight...to see if you're on the list of Forum members going to Nationals in Chicago!
Thanks!
Beverly


----------



## marjrc

Ryan, I arrive in Chicago Wed., the 19th at 12:38 with Air Canada and leave Sunday at 3:45 .


----------



## Mraymo

Who's getting the boxed lunches and which days are you getting them? I'm trying to decide if I want to do a boxed lunch and for which days. I don't want to miss out if everyone else goes out for lunch, I'd be sad.  Also, are we going to have a get together for forum members? Could we do a casual dinner on Thursday night or would we miss out on the reception?


----------



## Jane

Mraymo said:


> Who's getting the boxed lunches and which days are you getting them? I'm trying to decide if I want to do a boxed lunch and for which days. I don't want to miss out if everyone else goes out for lunch, I'd be sad.  Also, are we going to have a get together for forum members? Could we do a casual dinner on Thursday night or would we miss out on the reception?


I am doing boxed lunches on Thu and Fri.

I am also interested in getting together with other Forum folks for Thu dinner - is there anything already in the works?


----------



## Beamer

I could do a nice dinner on Thursday! (before the HRI thing I guess?) Last year everyone just kinda hung out at the hotel restaurant as it was in the middle of nowhere. But this year the possabilities will be much greater i think...

Ryan


----------



## marjrc

Count me in for everything!!  I ordered box lunches for Thurs., Fri. and Sat., Marianne. I figure if something else happens, I can always stick it in the room fridge (hoping there is one) and have it another time.


----------



## Havtahava

I'm doing boxed lunches every day too. I figure that things will get busy enough that if I don't want it at lunchtime, I'll eat it later in the evening. (I don't tend to skip meals. LOL)

Ryan, et all, this year Thursday is a lot busier than past years, so if you want to see all the shows, you might want to consider eating light before the reception and maybe going out afterwards instead?


----------



## Jane

Is the HRI reception open to everyone? Or do you need to register/buy tix?


----------



## Havtahava

Yes, it is open to everyone. Yes, you need to register. (It should be on the registration form. Did you already send yours in?) 

There is no cost to go, except that you need to plan to buy raffle tickets for the quilt and the HRI raffle.


----------



## marjrc

Kimberly, I do not see a place to check off going to the HRI auction Thurs. night. ??


----------



## Havtahava

I just pulled my registration form out too and don't see it on there. We'll probably post a topic to do a count of forum members (and names) a bit later. I'll talk to Charlene and see what she wants.


----------



## Jane

Havtahava said:


> Yes, it is open to everyone. Yes, you need to register. (It should be on the registration form. Did you already send yours in?)
> 
> There is no cost to go, except that you need to plan to buy raffle tickets for the quilt and the HRI raffle.


Hmm, I'm looking at the copy of my reg form (I already sent the original in with payment). But I still don't see a place to register for the HRI reception on Thu night...I must be blind! Oh well. I don't mind having a free night on Thu.


----------



## Miss Paige

It was not listed with the others-but please remember to come to the Reception. It will be Thursday night and will be so much fun-and there will be so many great things to bid on. 

It's always a great time-lots of great food-good drinks-and wonderful people to talk to. 

Pat (humom to)
Miss Paige
Mr Roman
Ms Frannie


----------



## irishnproud2b

My DH and I will be there. I finally got two days off work, so we'll be driving there Wednesday evening. We've never been before, so this will be a real treat! I really want to meet all of you. I'll have my pin on!


----------



## marjrc

Kathleen, that's great that you and hubby can make it!! There are going to be so many forum members there. What fun! 

Pat, I agree. It was a lot of fun attending last year and it's for a great cause. You can't pass up bidding on the items and having a good time with friends.


----------



## Julie

Can someone make my life simple by helping me please? I don't no where to look for what I need to sign up for and what I don't need to sign up for.

It would be Thursday night(the HRI quilt thing?)
Friday?
Saturday?
Box lunches or not,right?
reserved seating or not,right?

I am limited on what I can go to,but I want to be able to peek in and see some havs in the ring,see the quilt drawing,watch bidding for HCA?or HCA? And I want to eat the chicago weinee thing.

:help::help::help:


----------



## Havtahava

Julie, go here: http://havanese.org/national-specialty and click the link for the "Registration and Payment", which is currently listed as link #1.

Download the packet.

Page 1 is full of useful information. You will need to fill out pages 3 & 4 and mail them with a check to the address at the top of page #3.

From your above post, you will want to fill out items: 2 (reserved seating), 11-15 (pick your lunches for the days you will be there), and 16 (weenie dinner - LOL). I think you might want to consider 7 (seminar that may interest you) and/or 8 (social opp) if you are there on Wednesday, and 17 (the finale dinner).

There is no sign-up for the HRI Reception on Thursday, but plan on going anyway.  This is where the quilt will be on display.

The HCA raffle/auction is on Friday's weenie dinner time, so if you're going to that dinner, you'll see all that. The quilt drawing will be Saturday, I believe.


----------



## Julie

Thanks Kimberly--:hug: I knew it was all contained some place,but didn't remember where!:doh: The HCA site would be too easy for me to remember!:brick:

The "weinee dinner" didn't sound so bad when I posted it,till I read it back in your reply!ound: Proof I should think about how I word things,right?ound:


----------



## Havtahava

Well, you made me laugh!


----------



## marjrc

Made me laugh too! I was thinking "Weinie what??????????????! " LMBO I had no idea as I just kept referring to Friday's dinner as 'the buffet', but had a look and it sounds yummy.  

Julie, you MUST be there for the raffle/auction Thurs. evening, then you MUST go to the buffet Friday if you can and if you get the boxed lunches every lunchtime, you can sit where you like (with me  ) and take a break from your booth. Sounds good? You're there Saturday too, right? 

Are you going back and forth from your mom's?


----------



## Julie

Marj,
I will be spending the nights there. Mom said it is a 2 hour drive in alot of traffic each way and wanted me to just stay in the motel all the nights. I will arrive on Wednesday(driving) and then leave Sunday to go to Mom's and pick up my kids and Quince before heading home.

:whoo: I have my room booked and it'll be the first time I have been away from my kids-EVER....I think after 21 years......I deserve a break.


oops! I guess a couple times Mom did take my older 2 kids when they were little....but I haven't been without Robbie man in 8 1/2 years...not a day without him. It will be wierd and yet--nice.


----------



## marjrc

Oh yes... very nice! You deserve it, girl.


----------



## Jane

21 years??? You deserve a vacation, Julie! That's great that your mom can help with your kids and Quincy. I can't wait to visit your booth!!


----------



## Mraymo

Julie - You sure do deserve a break. I'm looking forward to going by myself too. I've only gone away alone one other time, that was to Westminster in February. DH and I have been away for weekends without Josh. We'll all have a great time.


----------



## Scooter's Family

I'm getting so excited about this trip!!!


----------



## mellowbo

Yea Julie! it will be an awesome, well deserved time for you! I'm with you Ann! Really getting excited!
Carole


----------



## Janizona

Here are the measurements for some of the sizes, I hope this helps!
I laid each shirt on my table and measured just under the arms and across the chest. The tags say preshrunk.

Med. Hoodie is 20 ¾"

Large hoodie is 22 ¾"

XL hoodie is 24 ¾"

Med baseball is 19 1/2"

Large baseball is 21 1/4"

Med polo is 20 ¾"

Large polo is 22"

Those are the only ones I have to measure for you. I hope this helps!

And please note that the tote is an awesome BIG tote with a zipper! It measures large enough to store all your items - 15 1/2" x 13" x 4 1/4".

You could even put your Havanese in there! <grin>

In addition there have been requests for just the flag charms separate. The American flag and the Cuban flag charms are available for $3.00 each. Just make the note in the comment section and add $3.00 each to the total.


----------



## Thumper

Julie said:


> Marj,
> I will be spending the nights there. Mom said it is a 2 hour drive in alot of traffic each way and wanted me to just stay in the motel all the nights. I will arrive on Wednesday(driving) and then leave Sunday to go to Mom's and pick up my kids and Quince before heading home.
> 
> :whoo: I have my room booked and it'll be the first time I have been away from my kids-EVER....I think after 21 years......I deserve a break.
> 
> oops! I guess a couple times Mom did take my older 2 kids when they were little....but I haven't been without Robbie man in 8 1/2 years...not a day without him. It will be wierd and yet--nice.


Holy mackeral batwoman! You haven't been away, ever?! You definitely deserve a few days to yourself. I think you will enjoy being with grown ups for a few days. lol Least' that is how I look at it when I go out of town (but it is usually for business, not pleasure)  I'm so excited to hang out with ya girl. If it is like last year, there is always someone around to tell you what is going on and where, you can usually spot *most* of the Hav people out (either by nametags or little mops following behind them)

I really love seeing all the gorgeous show dogs in person....they are even more amazing in RL than in their pictures, IMO. Rich loves that big fluffy black corded one (the name is slipping my mind)

Does anyone know what the limo rates are from the far away airport? Midway? If they are giving a deal, then it may be cheaper than a taxi..

Kara


----------



## marjrc

Kara, you might be thinking of Fuzzy Farm's dogs, the Lawrences'... ?

There is a 'limo'/shuttle service from the airport and it's $25 which is pretty cheap. I'm not sure how long the drive is though. Here's some info: http://havanese.org/national-specialty/219-shuttle-limo


----------



## Mraymo

The black corded dogs is Sweet Pea and Monica from Fuzzy Farm. I think there's another one but those are the two I know.

I believe the limo fee from Midway is $25 for the 1st person and $10 for additional people.


----------



## Mraymo

Oops, we crossed posted Marj.


----------



## Julie

I am not sure whether I am excited or nervous......good grief.....maybe both?

Don't be surprised if I am bit shy to start out....then look out!:laugh:


----------



## Beamer

Anyone know if there is a shuttle from O'Hare to the hotel in Lombard?

Ryan


----------



## marjrc

Ummm... Ryan ? Look UP !!! ound:


----------



## Beamer

Oops!?!!? hahaha.. ok, I thought I saw it... ummm yeah..... even brunettes can have blond momments to!! 

Ryan


----------



## Scooter's Family

Julie said:


> I am not sure whether I am excited or nervous......good grief.....maybe both?
> 
> Don't be surprised if I am bit shy to start out....then look out!:laugh:


Me too Julie! I may hide in your booth!


----------



## Leeann

All you shy ones can just hide behind me but be warned if someone has puppies in their room I will find a way to get in and you will all have to come with me.


----------



## Scooter's Family

With some hair bleach I could look like Cruella DeVille and we could be puppy-nappers!


----------



## marjrc

Well, you will have your red boas to hide behind ladies. Don't forget!!


----------



## BeverlyA

My friend Beth will have a rental car for the entire time. She has some things planned, but if anyone needs a ride or wants to go some place, especially on Wed or Friday, let her know.

She'll be the one with 2 Corgi's on her name tag!:der:

Beverly


----------



## Thumper

Thanks Marj!

It is the Fuzzy farm dog.

Dang, we are not flying into Ohare though, we are flying to the other one. Not sure why my DH booked that, probably cheaper knowing him.


----------



## Mraymo

I'm flying into Midway too. The car service picks up from there too for the same price.


----------



## havanesebyha

Hi Everyone,


My DH is still not doing well from last years surgery and I will not be going to Nationals. :Cry: I will sure miss meeting all of you I haven't met in person and will miss meeting up with all of you I do know. 

I ordered all of my goodies the other day so will get them when Janet gets back from Nationals and she can send them my may. I ordered a lot of clothing, the neat bag, and a bracelet. 

Cheers to you all and I'll see you next year on my home turf ~ only 40 minutes from my home!! Of course with my DH, Kohana, Pebble, Piper, & my sweetie son Benjamin (the handler)!


----------



## marjrc

Oh Libby, that's too bad ! I would have loved to meet you. I am hoping, though I don't think it will happen, to make it to S.F. for next year's. 

You'll be with us in spirit.


----------



## mintchip

((((((((((Hugs Libby )))))))))))
Marj you please come to SF! You would love SF


----------



## rdanielle

Beamer said:


> Oops!?!!? hahaha.. ok, I thought I saw it... ummm yeah..... even brunettes can have blond momments to!!
> 
> Ryan


Blond moments do not discrimate, don't let the name fool you!  



Julie said:


> I am not sure whether I am excited or nervous......good grief.....maybe both?
> 
> Don't be surprised if I am bit shy to start out....then look out!:laugh:


I'm right there with you, nervous & excited. Lol, what a great combo.


----------



## Ana's Mojito

I will travel from Guatemala, and I can't wait. Without dogs, just me, to see how a show is in the US (I was in one of the FL shows last January, but only for a couple of hours). I am planning on showing both my boys in FL next year in January and I want to see how it all works first. (oh ok, and do some shopping too...) :bounce: Since I don't know any of you, I'll have to ask throughout the whole show who are the Havanese Forum members... lol I know Mambo's breeder will be there (Mary Anne Luke from Payasa), and one of Tejano's owners too. I hope I get to mee you all.

Ana


----------



## marjrc

Ana, you have to check out this thread: http://havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=9420 and ask Beverly to make a tag for you. Forum members will likely have a special name tag and there are the red boas that we'll be wearing..... on the wrist, around the shoulders, on a purse, etc... 

How wonderful that you are coming from Guatemala for the show! Can't wait to meet you.

Sally, I already love SF ! My fave city so far.


----------



## irishnproud2b

Ana, I won't be wearing a red boa, but I will be wearing one of Julie's Havanese pins! It will be nice to meet you!


----------



## Thumper

Mraymo said:


> I'm flying into Midway too. The car service picks up from there too for the same price.


Thanks! I'll give them a call 

Libby, I am so sorry to hear about your DH and not being able to come :kiss:

Kara


----------



## Scooter's Family

I'll be wearing 2 of Julie's pins!!!:wink:


----------



## Ana's Mojito

marjrc said:


> Ana, you have to check out this thread: http://havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=9420 and ask Beverly to make a tag for you. Forum members will likely have a special name tag and there are the red boas that we'll be wearing..... on the wrist, around the shoulders, on a purse, etc...
> 
> How wonderful that you are coming from Guatemala for the show! Can't wait to meet you.
> 
> Thank you Marj! I will go to the thread and ask for my tag right now! ) Can't wait to meet all of you either.
> 
> Ana


----------



## Ana's Mojito

Kathleen, what are "Julie's Havenese Pins"?? I'd love to see a photo. )
At the FL shows last year I met a lady who was wearing the most beautiful Havanese pin, we exchanged e-mail addresses back then and she said she'd e-mail me the name and address of the person who made them. Would I be so lucky that this is the same person?? )


----------



## Scooter's Family

Here's the link to the thread about Julie's pins. I think she's bringing some to Chicago but you could PM her to ask. They're just beautiful in person!!! Mine are on my denim jacket and are so cute.

http://havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=8369&highlight=Julie+pins


----------



## irishnproud2b

I got 2 pins also, but my DH is coming with me, so I am letting him wear one if he wants.


----------



## TnTWalter

I might drive over for a day to check it out...thinking maybe I could buy products there [brush and comb]....

What day would I want to go if I could only go one day??

Thanks.

:tea:


----------



## irishnproud2b

I would not want to miss the rescue parade on Saturday morning if you're not really interested in the events, But try to find me there. I would love to meet other Midwest have lovers to see if we could eventually arrange a play date!


----------



## Havtahava

I agree with Saturday being your choice if you could only spend one day. Keep in mind that the parades start at 8am!


----------



## Beamer

Whooaaaaa!! Only 4 weeks away! Time sure does go fast these days!?

Ryan


----------



## Scooter's Family

I hope the 4 weeks go by fast, I can't wait to go and see so many Hav's all in one place. I may turn into a Puppy Napper!:spy:


----------



## mellowbo

Well, you do need a third Ann!
Carole


----------



## Scooter's Family

I know that Carole, DH is the one I have to convince!


----------



## earfax

I have all my papers sent and paid. wooohooo Chicago here 




we come!!!


----------



## miko

Sorry for the newbie questions...
1. Is this event free? (we live in Chicago so no need for hotel)
2. Can we bring our dogs?


----------



## BeverlyA

The show itself is free. If you want a reserved seat, you need to pay for that ahead of time. You won't _need _a reserved seat to get in if you don't want one.

If you have your dogs with you, they will have to be wearing panties or belly bands if they are on the floor.

Can't wait to see you there!
Beverly


----------



## danak

Here is a sample of the name tag. Please send all information to Beverly A, but if you have specific questions about the photo write to me, Danak.

Please forgive the uneven red lines, and the improperly sized photo-this is a rough sample (my dog's legs didn't just get longer). it will be 3x4 inches and hang around your neck..yes you will have two name tags. But this one will have a red border so everyone will know you belong to the Forum.

Thanks Beverly for partnering on this.


----------



## mellowbo

*OH NO!!!*
Only four more weeks and it will be over! arghh
Carole


----------



## mellowbo

danak said:


> Here is a sample of the name tag. Please send all information to Beverly A, but if you have specific questions about the photo write to me, Danak.
> 
> Please forgive the uneven red lines, and the improperly sized photo-this is a rough sample (my dog's legs didn't just get longer). it will be 3x4 inches and hang around your neck..yes you will have two name tags. But this one will have a red border so everyone will know you belong to the Forum.


Thanks Dana!


----------



## miko

Beverly, if our boys are in carriers/strollers, would they still need to be in panties/belly bands? Do you recommend bringing our Havs with us? Do people often bring their Havs?


----------



## Janizona

There is a good chance that there won't be room in the ballroom (where the show will be held) for strollers. I'd just plan on bringing or buying pants there.

Technically, only dogs that are being shown (entered) are supposed to be at a dog show. There won't be anyone checking tho.


----------



## Scooter's Family

Thanks so much Dana and Beverly! I can't wait!!!


----------



## luv3havs

Oh, it sounds like it's going to be so much fun.
Wish I were going.
Well, at least we'll hear (and see) all about here when you all return.


----------



## ama0722

Just a reminder only a few days left for registration. I am a slacker and just did mine so wanted to remind those of you who are like me. It is an easy set up so you can even pay with credit card or use paypal on the HCA website.

Amanda


----------



## Sarah

Hey everyone! I was going next week. But due to already known events, we will be staying home nursing our health.  Which is fine by me!! Rather have a healthy pup then no pup!!!! 

Ya'll have fun for me!!! Drink plenty of wine for me since I wont be there, slam those shots that I wont be able to shoot, and hoot and holler for all those pretty pup's in the ring. It will be a fun show. 

But hey, there is ALWAYS next year!!!! 

HAVE FUN!


----------



## MopTop Havanese

Sarah- Maybe we will have to have a "poor Californians who can't go to Nationals" party.....


----------



## Julie

I am so disappointed I won;t be able to meet you both(Sarah and Katie)....by the way Katie-that is one cutie patootie you have in your avatar!:kiss:


----------



## irnfit

:Cry: I'll be thinking of you all. Hope you have a great time and get fantastic pictures to show us. Things just didn't work out for me this year, and I am totally bummed about it. Guess I'll have to shoot for SF next year. I have lots of family there, so I can make it a special trip.


----------



## mintchip

Have a good time everyone!
Looking forward to everyone coming to SF next year!


----------



## bella lugosi

*which day? how much?*

I have never been to the nationals before...I only got a puppy like 8 months ago. But this is within driving distance for me (I'm in Indy). Is Saturday the day you would go if I can only go to one day?? How much does it cost to get in?? do you take your dogs? What else should I know?? Any information would be helpful. Thanks, wendy


----------



## irishnproud2b

Wendy, if you have the time to look back a bit through this thread, all of your questions have been answered, maybe more than once. Good questions, because several others had the same. I think some of us thought Saturday would be a good "one day" choice. It's best to not bring your dog unless it is entered in the show. If you do, it has to wear pants of some sort. No room for dog strollers. There is no cost to get in. On Saturday, the parades start at 8 am and I'm so looking forward to the Rescue parade. Hope that helps.


----------



## Julie

I will not be on here anymore after today till after the National Specialty is over.

I just wanted to tell you all---travel safe and I'll finally get to meet some of you and see some havanese! :whoo:

Now---off to pack/work/load and drive! ound:


----------



## Leslie

Be safe and "Hav" fun!


----------



## BeverlyA

Wendy I think Sat. would be a terrific day to attend, just make sure to get there early! The parade of rescue stars starts at 8:00 and you don't want to miss that!

You will see all the very best dogs that day, the parade, and still have a chance to win the quilt!

See you there! The Forum members will be wearing special name tags with a red border.

Everyone traveling, hav a safe trip, see you there!

Beverly


----------



## Thumper

Whoooo!

I am starting to pack up and get things ready to go  I can't wait to see everyone, I will have the Princess in tote so will be somewhat recognizable..lol...Gucci is looking forward to flying and the hotel (she loves hotels, go figure!) I'm excited! See ya on Thursday  

:tea: Drive safely, Julie!!


----------



## marjrc

Can't wait to meet up with you again, Kara ! See you soon.  I'm just happy I have a direct flight. It's a short one too, only 2 hrs.


----------



## Beamer

I'm leaving first thing in the morning for Chicago See you all soon! 

Ryan

PS- Amanda and Leeann, try not to scare everyone away before I get to the hotel! lol


----------



## Sarah

Mom, Claudie, and Mary are already drinken and enjoying their cup of Joe. LOL Wish I was there you guys. HAVE FUN FOR ME! DRINK UP ALL THAT WINE, THOSE SHOTS, AND SHOOTERS FOR ME PLEASE! And have a few beers while your at it!  

Gosh I wish I was there taking pix. I go to chicago a lot for work, but never for fun. OH! AND EAT A GINO'S PIZZA FOR ME! The BEST chicago style pizza ever! Bliss! its by Sears Tower. Or what used to be called Sears tower.


----------



## rdanielle

Leaving now! Can't wait to meet all of you guys


----------



## earfax

see you guys thursday!!!! where do you get the name tags?


----------



## LuvCicero

We were planning to come for the weekend but a family reunion came up ~ and some of the family doesn't understand "crazy dog people"!! I hope all of you have a very safe and fun trip. Please post pictures when you can for us that are stuck at home!!


----------



## mintchip

LuvCicero said:


> We were planning to come for the weekend but a family reunion came up ~ and some of the family doesn't understand "crazy dog people"!! I hope all of you have a very safe and fun trip. *Please post pictures when you can for us that are stuck at home!!*




*Pleasssssssssse* hoto:hoto:


----------



## marjrc

Oh NO, Dale! I would have loved to meet ya ! 

O.k..... have to log off. I'm going to be there tomorrow. Chat then!


----------



## mimismom

I had a dream I had attended the specialty... Even saw the Forum name tags! must have been because of the red boa talk or wishful thinking!! So sad I wasn't able to go this year. Maybe in SF. 

Everyone please be safe and enjoy your trip!!!


----------



## Jane

Woo hoo! I'm packed! Set the alarm clock for 3 am....heading for Chicago in the morning!!!!


----------



## Mraymo

I can't wait to go. I'm almost done packing. I'm leaving really early tomorrow morning. Elizabeth-I think the forum nametags will be with our "stuff" when we sign in at the HCA table. I could be wrong but that's what I think I remember reading awhile back. Anyway, I'll be there early so if it's different I'll let you know when you get in.

Dale-I'm so sorry you won't be going. I was looking forward to meeting you.


----------



## Scooter's Family

I'll be there tomorrow too Marianne. I arrive around noon at O'Hare and have a car booked. Can't wait to meet everyone!!!


----------



## Judy A

I'm so bummed....had my reservations, plans to meet my daughter there and spend three nights together while we enjoyed meeting everyone, seeing all the great Havs.....but, things didn't work out. You all have a great time and take lots of pictures.


----------



## LuvCicero

I'm still home...:Cry::Cry::Cry:


----------



## Scooter's Family

Families ruin everything, don't they Dale?


----------



## dschles

We are driving in on Friday and just staying one night. My 10-year old daughter will be showing Scout in the Junior Novice section of Junior Handling.


----------



## Thumper

marjrc said:


> Can't wait to meet up with you again, Kara ! See you soon.  I'm just happy I have a direct flight. It's a short one too, only 2 hrs.


Gosh Marj, I can hardly wait til the morning~ We shall be there around noon, depending on traffic from the airport. I hope my DH is in a decent mood, the office is insanely busy this week and I know he feels guilty leaving, but one must rest from time to time, right? lol

Woo.

Can't wait to see you too and meet everyone else that didn't go last year!

Best of luck to Scout! I love watching the Juniors. 

Kara


----------



## SMARTY

Just baack from Wales, so no chance of me coming, I have to settle for the Atlanta shows this weekend. Have fun, maybe next year.


----------



## Scooter's Family

Kara-I get to O'Hare around noon so we should be arriving at the hotel around the same time. I'm so excited!!!

Sandi-I'm sorry you can't make this trip but I hope you had a great time visiting with your daughter. How was the trip? How did Smarty and Galen do while you were gone?


----------



## LuvCicero

Scooter's Family said:


> Families ruin everything, don't they Dale?


Yes, Ann, sometimes they do...lol You know when you have a large family something is always going on!
Enjoy so I can hear the stories later.


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie

*Pictures, stories, stuff you bought...*

I'm waiting!


----------



## Thumper

Scooter's Family said:


> Kara-I get to O'Hare around noon so we should be arriving at the hotel around the same time. I'm so excited!!!
> 
> Sandi-I'm sorry you can't make this trip but I hope you had a great time visiting with your daughter. How was the trip? How did Smarty and Galen do while you were gone?


Ann~~ How neat! Did you book the limo company that is contracted with the show? Cause, if so....we might be riding together! :tea: Hmm, yah so I have long blonde hair and Gucci and a husband in tote that is grumpy because he's a work-aholic and the place might fall apart if he's not there. LOL I won't be too easy to miss with the pink Gucci stoller-mobile.


----------



## Perugina

I have commitments Thurs. night and Saturday morning at 10 am. I'm sorely tempted to drive down for Friday. What time does it open in the morning and does anyone have an detailed timeline of events until 7 pm for Friday? It takes 3hrs. and 27 minutes from GR to Lombard according to mapquest. Would love to meet as many of you and your dogs as I can. I can even volunteer to be at the rescue table if needed or be somebody's gopher. Thanks!


----------



## Scooter's Family

Kara-I got an earlier flight so should be landing any time now. I'll watch for you guys though, doubt I could miss a pink doggie stroller with Gucci in it! LOL


----------



## RCKNROB

Ann, you and Kara send me some pictures. Have fun.


----------



## LuvCicero

Are we going to get any Thur pictures???


----------



## Missy

you guys partying yet? come on share!


----------



## mimismom

I know.. I have only seen a few pics on FB... They need to post some more...


----------



## judith

elizabeth, where do i go to see the pics on facebook? tta, judy


----------



## trueblue

LOL...I saw pizza, mixers (no real alcohol YET), and the cutest puppy alive. But I agree...we need more!


----------



## Jane

Ann started a new thread for Chicago photos here:
http://havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=9717

I just posted a few photos


----------



## Havtahava

The HCA auction & raffle just got started... Susan, Ryan just won Steve's water bottle holder. Woot!


----------



## mintchip

When do we find out who won the quilt?


----------



## Lina

Sally, we find out tomorrow!


----------

